# post a picture of your pet ...ver Pets are cool..



## papa

we need a pet thread....

Here's Jett at the lake today..


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## lonewolf13

^ " i give up !! don't shoot!!"  or "don't taze me bro"


----------



## zekethemusicman

I'm really not a pet person.  I've had a few pets; cats and dogs.  And I just don't get enough reward from them, or any other pets (guinea pigs, hamsters, fish...) to make it worthwhile to do the duties of taking care of them. 

Although, it would be cool to have some Grey Wolves as guard dogs, or Mr. Burns' attack dogs that bark and shoot bees out of their mouths lol.  That would be awesome.  Or the attack bees.  (tried to find a good pick but couldnt)

In seriousness though i would like to keep honey bees.  Good thing to have when the apocalypse happens.  And fresh, organic honey is the shit!


----------



## scubagirl200

lonewolf13 said:


> ^ " i give up !! don't shoot!!"  or "don't taze me bro"



hahaha! i come home and gato's always got that bewildered look on his face like "whatareyagonnadotome?" yeh he's a slut.


----------



## hellocatastrophe

peanut






eve






&oliver


----------



## kokomo

no pets aint cool, they get old n die n u get unhappy


----------



## L2R

^yes, but only if you're a bad person


----------



## L2R

cat-ertainment










new hidey hole!


----------



## papa




----------



## lonewolf13

i named it kokomo


----------



## lonewolf13

repost of my bros minishnauzer


----------



## kokomo

lonewolf13 said:


> i named it kokomo



yay i luv these mofos


----------



## lonewolf13

fuck yeah it lives in my buffalo shrubs keeps all the fucking annoying bugs away


----------



## kokomo

anyone like these? i guess wolffag is familiar wit these mofos since he is from teh same subfamily wit them lol

*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

his name is Melquiadas. my 3rd cousin twice removed from my father's side.


----------



## kokomo

srsly?

just curious how did they manage to fuck? i mean fucking a home centipede kinda odd

edit: i just realized that were assrapin papas beloved pet thread and when he comes back he may not be happy wut we did in here so switching to dc lulz


----------



## Albion

Pepper ^_^










Neville ^_^


----------



## rincewindrocks




----------



## DamagedLemon

Friggin awwww! So effin adorable.


----------



## DamagedLemon

My Lucy, I miss her terribly


----------



## glimmi

This is smokey:








And this is dino as in dino from the flintstones not as in dinosaur a lot of people onfuse that when they see it just as text:


----------



## Keaton

This is Leo




This is Keylee


----------



## L2R




----------



## Edvard Munch

^^^^^^^


Cripes!!!  More of that cat!  This is the most redeemable part of you, IP!!!  More!!!!


----------



## ugly

*my weim*


----------



## lindzlove

my babe kobie 





april





and my lil brodie


----------



## papa

bump


----------



## nvan7891

*Boofus*





I win.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Her name is Stormy and her hobbies include barking and eating. She will occasionally sniff a butt or two.


----------



## Matt58

My betta with a tank full of diatoms and my dog.


----------



## papa

another repost....


----------



## ugly

*Sweetpea, my Weimeraner.*


----------



## glenjih

Beautiful dog, Ugly. Here's my old dog, Turk, that we had to give away because of issues at home. He was a big 'un.


----------



## ugly

I guess so, glenjhi!! That's an enormous dog! Beautiful too. I'm sorry you had to give him up. I love Sweetpea with my whole heart. I can't imagine what I would do without her. She is a terrible bed hog, though.


----------



## BIGsherm7272




----------



## tribal girl

It's a long long story, but we ended up taking in a stray a few days ago. Not sure how my other 17 year kitty's gonna react yet, but we're currently keeping them separated until an adequate amount of time has passed before letting them mingle. She's too damn lovely to try and re-home without first giving it a try ourselves.  






Her name's Hope.


----------



## lonewolf13

HItler cat's mustache is crooked.


----------



## ocean

All these puppies make my heart melt 

HNIF- Your dog made me a little sad- My in laws had a dog Riley for 9 years and he looked like your girl there- except he was darker colors and had a mohawk  He passed away a few days ago 

TG- Love your kitty  I wish my cats would let me get another kitty , but no.........
They're spoiled girls and would not be having it.


----------



## papa

Mickey...


----------



## L2R

scarlett turns 3 on monday


----------



## poopie

Oh, I have missed the pet thread!!!

Such adorable pups and cute kitties! I love.

Here's Frieda. She was so fucking proud of this hole!






some sideways excavation:





encouragement:





have to even out the other side now:





yeah, she hit water:





such an accomplishment:





one more:





And the white devil:


----------



## L2R

^wow, look at that smile! 

my lady of leisure is three tomorrow




hard life




dirty job




someone has to do it

fishies




toshiro 2




and viv




under their silk portrait


----------



## lonewolf13

someone didn't want their pic taken 8)


----------



## GenericMind

Blacky Chan transformation! Evolution complete!

*May 12th*

*NSFW*: 










*Today*

*NSFW*:


----------



## KiwiQflyer

He and Charlie Murphy should probably hang out.


----------



## ArcsAngles

I used to have a cat that looked alot like your Kiwi, his name was Izzy

lol@charlie murphy


----------



## L2R

beautiful black kitties in this page. kiwi, CM looks like he's got a robber's mask on. :D


----------



## TALLY 2.0

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Her name is Stormy and her hobbies include barking and eating. She will occasionally sniff a butt or two.



It looks like your dog might have the beginning stages of cataracts. You might wanna get that checked out.


----------



## papa

Mickey...


----------



## rincewindrocks

TALLY 2.0 said:


> It looks like your dog might have the beginning stages of cataracts. You might wanna get that checked out.



nah, for some reason dogs get blue eye from pics, like we get red eye...its just the flash


----------



## papa

My dog, Jett has what they call  "crack eye"...they are cracks of blue in his brown retinas...it's a trait of the catahoula leopard dog..


----------



## lonewolf13

papasomni said:


> My dog, Jett has what they call  "crack eye"...they are cracks of blue in his brown retinas...it's a trait of the catahoula leopard dog..



tell him "crack is whack" and "just say no"


----------



## ocean

repost from TDS:
Here are my girls:
 Me and Little Bitty-




Here is Tiny- (Fuzzy Buttons)


----------



## tribal girl

^Aw, I love your white kitty. 

Here's my kitteh a few minutes ago. Pussy, or sometimes Widdy-Woo or Mr. Whiskers. :D


----------



## Dtergent

Our formerly pregnant goat has recently produced a cute little kid. I took a teaspoon of her milk for my coffee that day. I will post pics of it soon.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## ocean

^Awesome! :D

TG- Your baby looks like my baby Buttons!!! 

Dterg- I want a goat!!! I want a pygmy goat- but I don't think they produce milk? I'd like to have fresh Goat's milk and make Goat Cheese!!! You're very lucky and I really look forward to the pix!


----------



## tambourine-man




----------



## brandy42

Pets are a liability because they will cover and smother everything.......

Will you not learn ? 

They may be used as evidence in court...... 

Or, a hair might.

I know, I'm damn right !


----------



## brandy42

Tho, they are most cute, I'll give you that alright...........


----------



## brandy42

http://i780.photobucket.com/albums/..._492488382291_577237291_7154730_3257931_n.jpg



 


You love the attention DL !


----------



## n3ophy7e

tambourine-man said:


>



*gasp*!!! 
You know I love your kitties  
Especially Oscar. He is divine  



tribal girl said:


> Here's my kitteh a few minutes ago. Pussy, or sometimes Widdy-Woo or Mr. Whiskers. :D



tg I remember once I was tripping and opened up this thread and stared at a photo of your kitty for about 10 mins. Soooo handsome


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## brandy42

Did they feast on it with glee ?  ^^

Above pic (post clash)....


----------



## Noodle

Yeah, like keeping the catnip stash bag in a super secret location.


----------



## Noodle

Me and my boy chillin' like villians in August:


----------



## papa

Mickey at the lake property last weekend...


----------



## carl

these are repostseses:

Bailey




Gabby


----------



## Kenickie

me & Pander's dog Roxy


----------



## L2R

tambo, how often you let the kids out? don't they freak out?  mine do. 



Swerlz said:


>



gorgeous!!


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

*My 2 babys!*

Me and Bubby (chiuahuah/jack russel) 





and Blaze (Pit-Bull)


----------



## Swerlz

@l2r;
isn't she beautiful?? :D

My mom found her in the back parking lot of her store. She gave her milk and my dad came by and scooped her up. She was around 4-6months old. She was malnourished and smelled like a burning dumpster. After several baths over the course of a month. Her true coat was coming out. We named her Stinky. She also has nicknames; Loaf, Fat Load, cat. She's actually really slim, her coat gives her the appearance of being a big cat. 

She's laying on the rock adjacent to her scratching tree. I'll take a picture of it when it's light outside. She has full claws and we don't trim them. They are pretty gnarly. She only uses them when she really has to. She's going on 7 years old now.

i  my kitty


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

Swerlz said:


> @l2r;
> isn't she beautiful?? :D
> 
> My mom found her in the back parking lot of her store. She gave her milk and my dad came by and scooped her up. She was around 4-6months old. She was malnourished and smelled like a burning dumpster. After several baths over the course of a month. Her true coat was coming out. We named her Stinky. She also has nicknames; Loaf, Fat Load, cat. She's actually really slim, her coat gives her the appearance of being a big cat.
> 
> She's laying on the rock adjacent to her scratching tree. I'll take a picture of it when it's light outside. She has full claws and we don't trim them. They are pretty gnarly. She only uses them when she really has to. She's going on 7 years old now.
> 
> i  my kitty





U rock...I rescued both my animals as well.....


----------



## lonewolf13

midnight says wassup?


----------



## brandy42

I saw the cat in your garden.

You must remember who the hell I am ?

(After nearly 2000 s posts later)


----------



## tambourine-man

L2R said:


> tambo, how often you let the kids out? don't they freak out?  mine do.


They're let into the garden pretty regularly.  I only have to pick up the keys to the patio door (they know the difference in sound between those keys and keys for other parts of the house) and they'll charge downstairs and through to the back room.

Any time that we're outside, they inevitably want to be out as well.


----------



## slortaone

my best mates dog died yesterday. he was an awesome dog, i sad.
RIP toby.

ill get a pic up later


----------



## Kenickie

lonewolf13 said:


> midnight says wassup?



he and my cat Zinn should hang out.








slortaone said:


> my best mates dog died yesterday. he was an awesome dog, i sad.
> RIP toby.
> 
> ill get a pic up later


----------



## tribal girl

Zinn looks like s/he means business. Serious business. :D


----------



## carl

slortaone said:


> my best mates dog died yesterday. He was an awesome dog, i sad.
> Rip toby.
> 
> Ill get a pic up later



 .


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


> Zinn looks like s/he means business. Serious business. :D



He's serious. Serious serious about that mouse you wouldn't let him kill, and that baby bunny last weekend you wouldn't let him eat.


----------



## axl blaze

oh man I love black/mostly black cats. some srs magickal qualities dere

I just came across this pic of my dawg (moar like son IMO), Loki. he is just a puppy in this one! I don't ever want a son, because this is my true spawn. he acts just like me, and when I see him the first time in the day sometimes I have to literally brace myself so he doesn't knock me over (I'm a big d00d but he's a big dawg now!)






I rescued a kitty from the skreets, but he ran away after only a couple weeks of me having him


----------



## EbowTheLetter

black axl indeed.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> oh man I love black/mostly black cats. some srs magickal qualities dere



Zinn was all black when he got him but living with 4 females makes a nigga go grey know what i mean?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

this is Sir Oliver I

he is pretty much amazing.


----------



## Dtergent

^What a swell photo, dp

Here's our new friend, Tanya





And our new baby goat, Uldarico


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Awww baby goats are adorable!  There's a farm up the street from me that has goats, so cute!


----------



## Kenickie

dP - that's an awesome pic. i've always wanted a siamese but they so LOUD. and omg SQUEE on baby goat dtergent!


----------



## ChickenScratch

dp, clean your room


----------



## lonewolf13

My bros dog Marshall

for size

*NSFW*:


----------



## L2R

dtergent, i dunno what it's like over there in the tropics, but i think that goat is a bit young to be nodding like that


----------



## papa

Mickey ...


----------



## cherberbear

RIP my golden apple snail

But I have another two to take good care of.


----------



## Dtergent

goatpicwhoring

Uldarico and Mama having a moment under my punching bag


----------



## DamagedLemon

Omg I love goats... Uldarico is SO beautiful...

donkeyPUNCH: clean your room!!! (your cat is lovely)


----------



## cherberbear

Goats, well cool!!!

Is that a punch bag they are checking out???

DP your cat is stunning.(looks like one of those posh kittys, not a heinz 57)
^^^ your rooms not that messy, shit you should see mine!!


----------



## Kenickie

bluelighters have cool pets, goats & snails & siamese!


----------



## cherberbear

Heres a pic of me with my friends tortois, he stays with me lots as shes always on her travels.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's name is kalib, I want him forever!


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

donkeyPUNCH said:


> this is Sir Oliver I
> 
> he is pretty much amazing.



adorable. the cats not bad either.

:D


----------



## trainwreckmolly

Just adopted luke from the pound on wednesday! i've waited 23 years for a dog and finally got one.  He's a 6 month old retriever mix.


----------



## lonewolf13

^ make sure to stock up on peanutbutter


----------



## axl blaze

I raised him right


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Dawww he's adorable!!  


*dP* your kitty is very handsome!  


*Dtergent* I LOVE Uldarico!!! Soooo cute!


----------



## syymphonatic

Beep wearing a christmas tree shirt!!! He's so stoked!!! my big dumb fuzzloveball 







Ms. Lulu/Luberry/Lubrary/Lu Tang Cat/Lu having a fun game of wtf on top of a freshly stretched canvas  pretty fluffer


----------



## undead




----------



## axl blaze

syymphonatic said:


> Beep



I love this cat! ARGHHHH


----------



## lonewolf13

looks like its busting a nut


----------



## syymphonatic

^^^ No nuts in here!!! She's busy destroying my shit instead... sounds about right!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ummm *ryan*, do you have a dingo perchance?? That is one cool looking dog  


*syympho* does Beep actually freely wear the t-shirt?! That is awesome! My cats would literally flip out if I tried to put anything on them hahaha.


----------



## syymphonatic

he TOTALLY does!! I mean, you know, he's always pretty stoked when it's forced on him, but then he's all "eh whatever." I don't leave it on him for long though, so I don't mat up his fur. He's not the brightest crayon in the box


----------



## n3ophy7e

syymphonatic said:


> He's not the brightest crayon in the box



Hahahaha that made me lol :D 
Bless his cotton socks  

Also, Lulu reminds me of my ginger boy Smoodge, when he's all excited he gets that retardo look on his face too hahaha.


----------



## undead

n3ophy7e said:


> Ummm *ryan*, do you have a dingo perchance?? That is one cool looking dog



Nope nope, but I definitely see the resemblance!





















Doggie kiss!!!!!!!






Aaaaaaaaaawkward.....


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Man they are adorable!!!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome! Nice find ninjadan


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

"the ultrasonic calls of rodents"

that was my favorite part, it sounds way too cool

and i didnt find it
it came to me
in a dream


----------



## n3ophy7e

Welp that's even more awesome


----------



## Samadhi

cherberbear said:


> RIP my golden apple snail
> 
> But I have another two to take good care of.



RIP Apple Snail 

I LOVE apple snails! I used to have one - he lived in a large vase and his name was Trevor. I bought another one and put him in a fish tank with Trevor - they made sweet snail love and had about 100 babies - fed them alagae wafers and then sold the bag of babies to the pet store for $18  

They need a really high PH water though - otherwise their shells get brittle and break/deteriorate.


----------



## kytnism

reading the rear of a libra femme product today; it said snails can sleep for 3 years at a time. 

i cant vouch for the credibility of that statement; just wanted to throw that out there in the hope that your golden apple snail (cute) was having a long overdue siesta.

i  pets.

gorgeous pictures loungers.

...kytnism...


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Kenickie said:


> dP - that's an awesome pic. i've always wanted a siamese but they so LOUD. and omg SQUEE on baby goat dtergent!



that he is.  that cat is the most vocal cat I've ever had, he meows for everything and nothing at all depending on whats going on.  but I love it!



ChickenScratch said:


> dp, clean your room





DamagedLemon said:


> Omg I love goats... Uldarico is SO beautiful...
> 
> donkeyPUNCH: clean your room!!! (your cat is lovely)



geez, gimmie a break mang, that was one time in a million that the room was dirty.  my girl has OCD so the room is spotless 99% of the time.



cherberbear said:


> Goats, well cool!!!
> 
> Is that a punch bag they are checking out???
> 
> DP your cat is stunning.(looks like one of those posh kittys, not a heinz 57)
> ^^^ your rooms not that messy, shit you should see mine!!



oh if it was _my_ room it'd have been much filthier.  see above response.  



GreenEyedGirrrL said:


> adorable. the cats not bad either.
> 
> :D



ilu


----------



## cherberbear

xenocat said:


> reading the rear of a libra femme product today; it said snails can sleep for 3 years at a time.
> 
> i cant vouch for the credibility of that statement; just wanted to throw that out there in the hope that your golden apple snail (cute) was having a long overdue siesta.
> 
> i  pets.
> 
> gorgeous pictures loungers.
> 
> ...kytnism...



No way, I throw him away!!! After only about a week


----------



## lonewolf13

Mr. Bojangles.... pretty cool. pretty much self-reliant and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## TINK

So I bought new furniture and apparently I don't know how to use a measuring tape and the sectional doesn't fit so I had to put it seperate. Of course mister fatty of the castle took it over immediately.







He thinks that just because he brings in a little cash, he owns the place.





But most the time he just drinks it away


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Separated at birth??










 




lonewolf13 said:


>



Awwww he's so cuuute lonewolf!!  
How old is he??


----------



## TINK

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Separated at birth??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG toooo funny ... does your cat act like a dog too?


----------



## papa

Jett ..


----------



## n3ophy7e

TINK said:


> OMG toooo funny ... does your cat act like a dog too?



YES he totally does!!!! He plays fetch and is more affectionate like a dog than our other cats  
Ginger boy kitties are the best


----------



## TINK

n3ophy7e said:


> YES he totally does!!!! He plays fetch and is more affectionate like a dog than our other cats
> Ginger boy kitties are the best



Ginger boys are the bestest. Yes he fetches and is very affectionate and follows me around.  Loves to get under the covers when I am sleeping. He is the total opposite of any other cat I have ever seen.  crazyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Dtergent

So many BLers with cats!


----------



## Wordswords

i love cats

i like dogs alot


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I love my pets!  They are my babies.
Sometimes I think about them at work and it makes me smile.

BillyReuben age 5





Logan age 3





The cat rules the dog.


----------



## Monkeybizness

A





TINK said:


> He thinks that just because he brings in a little cash, he owns the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most the time he just drinks it away


Omgoshjjjj! Looks like Garfield!  So sexyyyy.! 


This is my trash cat (TyDi) they found him by the dumpsters brought him to me,now he is masta of the house




Oh and my princess (sushi)


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yay for Sushi's!! I have a Sushi too 
And TyDi is so handsome! 



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> The cat rules the dog.



Ya know...I think that is usually the case with multi-species households


----------



## melange




----------



## spork

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> The cat rules the dog.



as it should


----------



## melange

no way

dogs > cats   

my dog can shake hands

your cat just shits in a sand box and brings you dead squirrels and scratches people


----------



## spork

my cat shakes my hand all the time


----------



## lonewolf13

spork said:


> my cats hand shakes  all the time



might wanna think about rehab or intervention


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

my dog eats shit
my cat does not


----------



## RedThorn

This is Suzie and me. She's getting old >_>








Tus  I loved this cat....


----------



## Swerlz

My kitty fucking up her scratching tree





















She has really long, sharp nails. She maintains them. We don't trim them.


----------



## RedThorn

She's really cute Swerlz, what's her name?


----------



## Swerlz

Stinky

My mom found her in the back parking lot of her store. She gave it milk for like a day or 2 and told my dad about her and how my mom was scared she might get run over. So my dad goes over there and manages to get her. She was malnourished and about 4-6 months old. She smelled terrible. Like a concentrated dumpster. We feed her, took her to the vet (free of disease, just malnourished). My dad gave her a baths over the course of a month to fully get the smell off her. Thus the name, Stinky. Lucky it was around fall/winterish here in south florida so the weather wasn't too hot for her. She lived in the back patio for a few weeks, came inside periodically to show her around. And get use to everything.

That was about 7-8 years ago. She's an indoor/outdoor cat. We let her outside when she wants to go out. And she doesn't travel far. A few claps and calls of her name. She shows up. She's an awesome cat.


----------



## RedThorn

What a great name for a cat! 8)


----------



## Swerlz

She has nicknames

Loaf, tubby, kitty, Load.

She sits on her ass all day. Has free range of the entire house. I like to call her Furry Jabba

My dad spoils the shit out of her. She eats shrimp, salmon, chicken, sometimes beef, turkey, she likes bacon too. And she only gets the best cat food too.. My dad loves this cat lol. She's too cool.


----------



## RedThorn

Furry Jabba  I like that! My mum is always taking in stray cats. When I lived in Greece I used to help save starved and beaten cats/dogs...They are terrible with animals over there >_>
Tus, the lil' cat in the pic went missing a few months ago, he was an indoor/outdoor cat. He was so friendly.. Instead of a tree though he just fcked up the couch xDD


----------



## papa

page needs more dogs..


----------



## RedThorn

dogs>cats


----------



## papa

Two of the best hog hunters that ever drew a breath ...RIP my little killers ..


----------



## RedThorn

Gawd! Papa they are adorable, what happened to them?


----------



## papa

They were killed by a hog ... well, one was killed outright and I had to shoot the other one...they were fearless and that was their ultimate undoing.. they are my dog, mickey's brothers .... they've been gone for about 3 years now...


----------



## RedThorn

Christ, that sounds awful...breaks my heart to hear about dogs being killed.  I have had a lot of dogs poisoned and shot due to ill health. Daaaamn..


----------



## lonewolf13

i miss my Grizzly. yes those are tv tables in the background he was that huge.


----------



## RedThorn

Stunning, what breed was he?


----------



## lonewolf13

bouvier de flandre

forsize

*NSFW*: 









he looked like this when properly groomed.


----------



## RedThorn

Ohmygawd... think i'm in love


----------



## TINK

no bird owners in here??

I have a Senegal.


----------



## papa

RedThorn said:


> Christ, that sounds awful...breaks my heart to hear about dogs being killed.  I have had a lot of dogs poisoned and shot due to ill health. Daaaamn..



They died doing what they loved to do ... so it's cool. My buddies and I still talk about them because they had a lot of heart .. they have 2 kills to their own credit. that's pretty rare... after they made their secound kill, I knew they were too cocky for their own good.. They were kennel dogs, not pets .. I was sorry to lose them, but it's nowhere near the same as if something happened to Jett or Mickey..


----------



## brandy42

^ You say 'dog hunters'

What did they hunt for ?


----------



## n3ophy7e

TINK said:


> no bird owners in here??
> 
> I have a Senegal.



Yep! I have a rainbow lorikeet named Buzz:











TINK your bird is so cute!! I love it when they play on their back


----------



## nekointheclouds

This is Artemas.











He is completely deaf, so I got lots of opportunities to catch him sleeping it the cutest ways.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awwww he is adorable!! I love white kitties


----------



## TINK

n3ophy7e said:


> Yep! I have a rainbow lorikeet named Buzz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TINK your bird is so cute!! I love it when they play on their back



ARE you kidding me??  Are we related? Were we seperated at birth?


----------



## ChickenScratch

lonewolf13 said:


> i miss my Grizzly. .



you should just go snag some rezdogs.


----------



## lonewolf13

i would but those fuckers are dumber than a barrel of rocks.  srsly


----------



## tribal girl

n3ophy7e said:


> Awwww he is adorable!! I love white kitties



Me too. 

I miss the lil' kitty we were lookin' after. But she's been re-homed, bless her. So glad we did it when we did though, or else she would have been out in the snow.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hahahahaha that is awesome :D 



			
				TINK said:
			
		

> ARE you kidding me?? Are we related? Were we seperated at birth?


Hahaha I know right! Crazy  



			
				tribal girl said:
			
		

> or else she would have been out in the snow.


Awww just the thought of that breaks my heart! Good on you for taking care of her hun, she looks like a very sweet kitty


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Our latest addition (2 days ago)
Remy DK (Dumpster Kitty)





Someone left her at the dump about a month ago.  My husband was feeding it almost daily since to earn trust.  Vet gave her a clean bill of health  
She likes her tummy rubbed.  I now realize she is a smaller short haired version of our BillyReuben who is not quite happy about her...yet.


----------



## spork

yay for new additions, she's a cutie!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

She is progressing quickly with becoming comfortable in the environment.  She hasn't left the finished basement yet.

The big cat...not so much.  He is not growling or being aggressive.  He stares and walks away.
He is stressed.  Not eating as much and he puked twice the day we brought her inside the house after the vet.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god Remy is adorable!!! I am in love with her  

BillyReuben will warm up to her, don't you worry about that. In my experience cats take a good 3-4 weeks to fully acclimatise to a new addition. He'll be fiiiiine


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Billy threw up again and woke me up at 430a.
I brought him to the basement and he is sniffing around.  I don't want him to stop going there...litter box and food are down there.  Fingers crossed he won't start peeing elsewhere!


----------



## lonewolf13

^ don't forget the ducktape and vaseline


----------



## Keaton

My new pup






His name is Optimus Prime. His name is Optimus Prime. I'm calling him Opy (pronounced Oh-Pee) for short.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

looks stoned imo


----------



## Keaton

Not yet


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

don't talk about getting the dog stoned... the mods will swoop down like vultures... trust me


----------



## Keaton

0_0
I would never bake a dog...or its brain.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Nigga, Id bake a dog like a pie.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

They love that shit. Get a dog high then take em for a ride in the car with the window down far enough so he can stick his face out the window. Your dog will be so happy that rainbows will be coming outta his butt.


----------



## RedThorn

TALLY 2.0 said:


> They love that shit. Get a dog high then take em for a ride in the car with the window down far enough so he can stick his face out the window. Your dog will be so happy that rainbows will be coming outta his butt.



Haha I saw you were the last poster and thought "wtf is Tally doing in the pet thread"
Figures......


----------



## EbowTheLetter

This is Bryce:


*NSFW*: 










He's awesomely mental:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

EbowTheLetter said:


> This is Bryce:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's awesomely mental:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



your bird kicks ass.


----------



## matt2012

Little bastard keeps taking all the toilet paper off the roll


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Sweet feels good man bathmat!


----------



## trainwreckmolly

I got my dog Luke 3 weeks ago from the pound.  He's a 7 month old golden retriever puppy.  Its really amazing the quality of pets that are at the pound and are about to be put down because no one will adopt them.  I can't believe how well behaved he is.  Other than a little bit of chewing, which is typical for a pup, he's a REALLY good dog.  My sister had some professional photos taken of him for christmas that turned out awesome.


----------



## axl blaze

NoL - that dog is so FREAKING ADORABLE. god damn, for as tough as dis nacka tries to be, all animals just render me viciously useless

and trainwreck, yeah, your doggie is cute too. I just prefer the short haired breeds for some reason. well, less shedding and I also have suspected that short-haired dogs are heaps more intelligent than long-haired ones


----------



## EbowTheLetter

trainwreck, that dog is one handsome mister falcon!  Can't believe they were going to give him a sweet dose of muuuuurder.  Photos seem like they were worth it too.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Luke is beautiful.  I am glad there are people like you Nik.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, babes love long-haired dogs. you would get some FIRE PUSSY walkin' down the street with him imo


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

add the I rescued him bit and instapussy


----------



## axl blaze

it seems that you speak from instapussay experience... ?


----------



## undead




----------



## trainwreckmolly

thanks guys! I'll admit, I'm dreading the late spring when he starts shedding his shit all over the house.  He's a great dog, and bitches love the "I got him from the pound" line


----------



## undead

They should love it! You're such a sweetheart. 

Really though, Luke's adorable! I  dogs. Looks like one you should be chillin by a fireplace while drinking hot chocolate and Christmas tunes playin on the transistor radio. He'd be howling along to Jingle Bells.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

axl blaze said:


> it seems that you speak from instapussay experience... ?


I lured my husband in with it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

*trainwreck*, Luke is so handsome!! Like really really ridiculously good-looking hehehe. Good on you for rehoming him  



ryanlaughlin said:


>



I love this photo, with the snowflakes and everything. And the look on his face is really, I dunno, wise and pensive


----------



## undead

Thanks! He's a smart dog! I caught him in deep thought there! He likes posing for the camera, my other dog... she hates the camera. If I move in for a low angled close up... she bolts.


----------



## Keaton

My greyhound does the same thing. I have to go paparazzi on her if I want a picture.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

we should have a pet pic of the year award and have everyone submit a picture and vote


----------



## EbowTheLetter

We should make all the pets fight and bet on it.


----------



## BULESYE592

Cool idea ^

Though a little sick, I will admit.

Who would win ? Cat Vs Dog ?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## undead

Hey... if it means making millions of dollars a year and being in the running for the NFL's MVP award at the cost of sitting in an 8x10 for 18 months... I'll make em fight!!!


----------



## fivelinefury

Heres my sister's new kitten, Inky.  Aww


----------



## godlovesugly

our dog, bruce wayne. got him at the shelter :]


----------



## BULESYE592

Damn it those Koreans are hungry just looking at those pics !

(Lucky I am not Korean and have proper food in the fridge)


----------



## BULESYE592

Oh, and by the way who said 'pets are cool' except Paris Hilton ?


----------



## n3ophy7e

*flf*, Inky is so cute!! Tiny kitty!  


And *godlovesugly*, Bruce Wayne looks like a real sweetheart


----------



## Mazey

My lab Mazey has a part time job lined up Christmas night ..


----------



## Keaton

Hahaha nice 





He only plays with toys that are bigger than him.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awww he is so adorable! Still so tiny   

Or is that just a really large toy?? Hehehe


----------



## Keaton

Haha it's a little bit of both tbh.
He is really small, a whopping 4lbs 7.5oz haha even the vet said he was tiny.


----------



## hlin818

My best friend Richard:


----------



## Keaton

I'm mesmerized.....


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Guido cat imo


----------



## Pharcyde

sideways of muh dog sam that my cunt of an ex has but he keeps the kids safe


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

This is Blinky, a feral house cat I rescued as a kitten from my backyard. As you can tell she is quite tech savvy


----------



## hlin818

Tina Dopemau5 said:


> This is Blinky, a feral house cat I rescued as a kitten from my backyard. As you can tell she is quite tech savvy



So adorable!  

My cat was feral too, I took him in when he was probably only a few months old.  Its so satisfying to take in pets from the outdoors or the pound.  They are always so grateful for it .


----------



## fivelinefury

hlin818 said:


> My best friend Richard:



wow.  Awesome kitty


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Silver the Greyhound find photo shoots boring.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

hlin818 said:


> So adorable!
> 
> My cat was feral too, I took him in when he was probably only a few months old.  Its so satisfying to take in pets from the outdoors or the pound.  They are always so grateful for it .



Thank you! I agree it is a wonderful feeling to save a pet from an unfortunate situation. I heard somewhere the average lifespan of feral house cats is 4 years. That is so sad


----------



## Keaton

Tina Dopemau5 said:


> Silver the Greyhound find photo shoots boring.



I can't get my grey hounds to hold still for pics


----------



## hlin818

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Hahaha nice
> 
> He only plays with toys that are bigger than him.



He's so tiny!  For a minute I thought there were two cats in that picture 




fivelinefury said:


> Heres my sister's new kitten, Inky.  Aww



So cute.  I love the eye color...I've never seen that eye color on a kitten before, its very unique.  Usually they are a much darker blue.


----------



## Keaton

He's only 8 weeks.
Don't make fun of my puppy


----------



## Bomboclat

Thizzlam, your pup is adorable!


----------



## Keaton

Thanks man. 
ATM, he is trying to gnaw my toe off with those razor sharp puppy teeth >_<


----------



## User Name Here

This was taken in the guest bedroom of my mom and step-dad's house (it's in Charleston, SC and therefore pretty "beachy," hence the bright colors that have been the source of much amusement for people on FB for some silly reason) while my s.o. and I were house-sitting for them. They have three yorkies that are all awesome; very personable and loyal dogs. They're not hyper like you would think, not at all. 






This is the fourth one they had to put down a year and a half ago. He was 17 and a badass until the very end. He kept the other three younger dogs in their place until the day he died. He was extremely racist too, oddly enough. We've no idea where he got that from but he hated handicapped people as well as black people for some bizarre reason =/


----------



## Keaton

Your dog is flying!

Ok, last pic of Opy for a while, I promise


----------



## User Name Here

I know! That photo was probably taken when he was about eight or so years old. He loved chasing seagulls =) 

And YOUR puppy is adorable!


----------



## hlin818

^NationofThizzlam

Cute dog.  What breed(s) is he?


----------



## Keaton

User Name Here said:


> I know! That photo was probably taken when he was about eight or so years old. He loved chasing seagulls =)
> 
> And YOUR puppy is adorable!


My very first  dog I had as a kid used to chase seagulls too.
Funniest damn thing to watch.



hlin818 said:


> ^NationofThizzlam
> 
> Cute dog.  What breed(s) is he?



thanks guys 
Opy is a Blue-Nose Pitbull


----------



## Mazey

our yorkie Gunner & italian greyhound Joey


----------



## Rogue Robot

my rogue robutt 






mazey you always have the cutest critters.


----------



## Mazey

^ Thanks 
Mazey at the beach Sunday , gulf water temp 54 .......


----------



## Keaton

More flying puppies!


----------



## ocean

omg. all the pups on this page are precious!

I love the beach babes haha


----------



## n3ophy7e

Rogue Robot said:


>



Nawww you can see his eyelashes!!  


This page is made of pure dog win


----------



## ocean

^I know! Who wouldn't love that face?!?! :D


----------



## User Name Here

This page is indeed pure dog win. 

Oh my gawd. I just made one of those obnoxious girlsqueal noises.


----------



## papa

we should totally make a pets of bluelight calendar....I would buy it. I don't think I can buy the girls of bluelight calendar....mrs somni would be pissed if I did..There's no sense in messing with her..


----------



## Rogue Robot

n3ophy7e said:


> Nawww you can see his eyelashes!!



i'm insanely jealous of his eyelashes. 

also forgot about this one.  this is true .


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Adorable!! Best mates  



papasomni said:


> we should totally make a pets of bluelight calendar....I would buy it.



Oh my god we should *totally do that!!!!!*


----------



## ocean

papasomni said:


> we should totally make a pets of bluelight calendar....I would buy it. I don't think I can buy the girls of bluelight calendar....mrs somni would be pissed if I did..There's no sense in messing with her..



I would put my girls in it! 
Do it Papa!


----------



## papa

I don't have the resourses,.....sigh.....I wonder who does?....


----------



## lonewolf13

ocean said:


> I would put my girls in it!
> Do it Papa!



your "puppies"?  :D


----------



## Delsyd

my boy ollie

*NSFW*: 










the baby girl sadie

*NSFW*: 










puppy cuddle puddle

*NSFW*: 










puppy play time

*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

lonewolf13 said:


> your "puppies"?  :D



Kitties


----------



## lonewolf13

excellllleeeeennnnnnntttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
















oh  you said  kitties


----------



## n3ophy7e

Delsyd's puppies could be in the calendar


----------



## spork

pets of bl calendar yesssssss!


----------



## Delsyd

n3ophy7e said:


> Delsyd's puppies could be in the calendar


You sweet n3o

but seriously


----------



## trainwreckmolly

lukes first snow


----------



## Keaton

Appears to be having a good time


----------



## Mazey




----------



## TwistedReality

Here's my beautiful highway mutt (rescue dog) Nisha  :











Get that PopTart!


----------



## lonewolf13

i want some strawberry poptarts.


----------



## slef




----------



## Keaton

im jealous.
ive always wanted a squirrel.....


----------



## slef

Dude, they will tear your arms up. I almost wanted some kinda body armor to wear when he was running around. Aside from that, great pet. I miss him to death.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

Mazey said:


>



how many critters do you have? :D

p.s. you're in st pete? you live so close to me.


----------



## privateparts

me and snuggles. not only does he cuddle your face but he looks just like the snuggles bear from the fabric softener commercials






i love my kitty cat


----------



## Mazey

GreenEyedGirrrL , we have 13 katz & 4 dogs that let us live with them  What a great life !!


----------



## Keaton

slef said:


> Dude, they will tear your arms up. I almost wanted some kinda body armor to wear when he was running around. Aside from that, great pet. I miss him to death.



does he try to gather nuts and hide them around your house?


----------



## slef

not unless you were to bring then in; but I'd feed him random things like Nature's Valley bars (1/4) grapes and etc, and he'd try to hide the stuff and save it for later.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Felix Da REAL Housecat


----------



## Keaton

slef said:


> not unless you were to bring then in; but I'd feed him random things like Nature's Valley bars (1/4) grapes and etc, and he'd try to hide the stuff and save it for later.



definitely still want one.
that....and a monkey


----------



## claire22

Mazey said:


>



This is too cute. Do they all get along?


----------



## godlovesugly

TwistedReality said:


> Here's my beautiful highway mutt (rescue dog) Nisha  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get that PopTart!



 this!


----------



## godlovesugly

slef said:


>



omg cute overload.


----------



## n3ophy7e

*slef* that is awesome that you had a squirrel!!!! _*squeeee*!! _Ultimate cuteness!  


*Mazey* I wanna live at your place  It's like a zoo! My house is similar, only that I wish I had more pets  


*trainwreck*, nice pics! Luke looks like he was enjoying the snow


----------



## RedThorn

This is Casper, He loved beer, we had to give him away because my ex couldn't deal with having a deaf dog...idiot  >_>


----------



## slef

boxer, right?

awesome dogs


----------



## RedThorn

Yup.... He was such a sweetheart


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^dude...my boxer loves beer too!


----------



## Pharcyde

my dogjust died


----------



## slef

^ that fuckin sucks, bro. I'm sorry


----------



## Pharcyde

good ole ex strikes again


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Damn, man.  *bro hug*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My bubbatoons 

















Photos courtesy of Chrissie and her kick ass camera/skills


----------



## TINK

papasomni said:


> we should totally make a pets of bluelight calendar....I would buy it....



I would buy it as well.... and would submit my pussy to be in it 


If anyone is in Socal and is in needs of a dog trainer hit me up.


----------



## scubagirl200

omgah PI your cat is adorable!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

he is P-I-M-P for sure


----------



## We are all ONE

scubagirl200 said:


> omgah PI your cat is adorable!





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> he is P-I-M-P for sure



her dog is an asshole


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*NationOfThizzlam*- Oh goodness, Optimus Prime's one of the most adorable things I've seen in a long time.

*trainwreckmolly*- You Luke ties for cutest dog I've seen by far.



axl blaze said:


> yeah, babes love long-haired dogs. you would get some FIRE PUSSY walkin' down the street with him imo



Axl's spot on. 

Though not quite my own dogs I still adore them.
This is Daisy.





And Stewie.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> And Stewie.



That is a seriously adorable fuckin dog and the perfect name for him. I'd give him any and all of what I'm eating.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

We are all ONE said:


> her dog is an asshole


he is just nervous and scared


----------



## rincewindrocks

Adorable picture my friend took 






yeah, i know, im a post whore when it comes to my pup


----------



## BULESYE592

Tyler, Reload the AK-47....

I want full auto 7.62mm to hit every one of those.


----------



## BULESYE592

Tyler> you want full auto ?

Yes, because I'm a bad shot when I'm flying kites.


----------



## n3ophy7e

rincewindrocks your pup is gorgeous!!


----------



## BULESYE592

You know only certain fish are * the best .

Tyler will shoot everyone of those godamn animals !

Tyler put it on auto fire.......


----------



## BULESYE592

Done, Sir !

Fire at will !


----------



## BULESYE592

Did you miss a cat in Vietnam ?

Then fucking release that whole clip !!!

Now !!!


----------



## Keaton

Pharcyde said:


> my dogjust died



You can hold mine if you want


----------



## D's

wow


----------



## ocean

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> My bubbatoons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos courtesy of Chrissie and her kick ass camera/skills



I am totally in love with your kitty


----------



## D's

well heres a pic of my cat Smokey before a snake got hold of him.
RIP Smokey i'm gonna miss u man 
lol,


----------



## ocean

^Dude. 
That is seriously disturbing to me. 

Like seriously.


----------



## D's

ocean said:


> ^Dude.
> That is seriously disturbing to me.
> 
> Like seriously.



sorry, i dont know why i took that picture.


----------



## ocean

Not to be freaky or morbid but- How did you get the kitty down?? 

I think I would have had to take a hatchet to the snake. I would have been in psycho mode.
My cats are my babies.


----------



## BULESYE592

Okay so you deleted my posts.

Did you ever see the blood in Kosovo ?

No. I think not.

I walked through the darkness with fucking dead bodies about and you are talking about pets?


----------



## BULESYE592

Here, have an hand or a leg if you like to keep them fresh.


----------



## D's

well i didn't get smokey down, i let the snake keep him. it's part of nature ya know, it sucks. i cried, but did the right thing.
we moved not to long after that so no more fucking snakes like that.


----------



## ocean

You totally had my sympathy there for a little while!
I felt so bad for you having to see your cat like that! hahahaha
D's, you tricky guy! 
I'm gullible. :D


----------



## BULESYE592

Sorry to darken the mood of the lounge.

Pets maybe cool !


----------



## BULESYE592

I'm keeping an arm in the frigde !!!


----------



## BULESYE592

Meow ! I always knock them out with ketamine before eating them !


----------



## slef

my furry, little kids:

Max and Jasmine


----------



## BULESYE592

I'm not hungry enough to eat that

(cat)

Tyler would you pull out the AK-47 ?


----------



## BULESYE592

Tyler > its got a full clip and a green laser.


----------



## scubagirl200

too cute


----------



## ocean

omgosh max and jasmine 

Cuties.


----------



## BULESYE592

Shoot at will ! and we'll have a nice barbecue......


----------



## His Name Is Frank

TwistedReality said:


> Here's my beautiful highway mutt (rescue dog) Nisha  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get that PopTart!



Your dog looks awesome! That last pic reminded me of the hypnotized dog and the cupcakes.


----------



## BULESYE592

Cat or dog, Tyler ?

Fuck it I would eat a ferret.

You want that with cheese ?


----------



## Kenickie

Pander's dog Roxy and the rescued puppy from under the porch Iblis napping on our bed


----------



## ocean

^Aaaaaawwwwww 
I wanna snuggle there!!


----------



## Keaton




----------



## scubagirl200

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TINK

privateparts said:


> me and snuggles. not only does he cuddle your face but he looks just like the snuggles bear from the fabric softener commercials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love my kitty cat



Ginger kitties are truly the bestest.  I love my two. They really don't act like the typical cat.


----------



## StrutterGear

Kai chillin watching the footy







Chuck being a cute lil bastie







Chester, silver fox cat


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ooh you have some _supremely_ cool kitties there StrutterGear!


----------



## Kenickie

Iblis, devil dog


----------



## slef

cute. breed?


----------



## slef

Bluelight, I'd like to introduce you to Moose


----------



## Kenickie

slef said:


> cute. breed?



pit

shes gonna be massive, her paws are gigantic


nice moose


----------



## slortaone

i have a pitbull, she is the best.


----------



## Kenickie

omg wat is it


----------



## slef

badass


----------



## slortaone

look at how fucking cool he is just chillin there
im going to feed him a fish


----------



## slef

icwutudidthere lol


aquatic mutant pitbull


----------



## slortaone

that little fucker really is mine, and he bites hard
i just decided against posting photos


----------



## undead




----------



## Kenickie

awesome pic man


----------



## DexterMeth

Boy and girl cats always act so whipped together.


----------



## undead

Cats be meh, dogs be YEH!

Thanks Kenickie.


----------



## slef

Looks like a sweetheart, Ryan. Awesome pic too.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## ocean

omgosh. Your pup is so adorable.


----------



## GenericMind

*SRS CAT IZ WATCHING Ui*


----------



## godlovesugly

slef said:


> Bluelight, I'd like to introduce you to Moose



aww moose!  i love bulldogs


----------



## Chaos23

My baby.  His name is Piggy and he is 13 years old.  Also some other animals I am close with but do not own.


----------



## rincewindrocks

OMG SO TINY

sorry, got puppy fever there


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awwww puppieeeees!!!! 
What breed, Chaos?


----------



## webbykevin

Kimba


----------



## Keaton

^Thats an awesome pic 
Keylee and Opy


----------



## Pillthrill

My kitty- Noel!


----------



## gloeek

My baby boy, Jasper


----------



## lisburnGT

from this...







too this..


----------



## undead

^ I waaaaaaaant one!!!!!!!

I  cold weather dogs.


----------



## n3ophy7e

*lisburn*, I love huskies!! Beautiful pics! What its name? 



NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^Thats an awesome pic
> Keylee and Opy



Yay new friends!!  
I love watching dogs "meet" each other, especially pups. They are _so_ so cute


----------



## Keaton

There are some fantastic pets in this place,


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## Chaos23

n3ophy7e said:


> Awwww puppieeeees!!!!
> What breed, Chaos?



they are miniature dachshunds at 32 hours old.


----------



## lisburnGT

his names yoda.. wanted something different and thats what stuck. lol


some seriously cute animals here!


----------



## webbykevin

what my cat looks like when you take dmt


----------



## ocean

This page is full of cuteness.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Holy shit Owl Eyed your puppy is so cute!!! What's his/ her name?



NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^Thats an awesome pic
> Keylee and Opy



That is the most adorable thing ever.

I didn't know about Keylee, she looks nice, got a better picture? And you know I love little Opy


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

thizzlam, your puppy rocks.


----------



## Kenickie

"whatever, _bitches"_


----------



## undead

Your cat looks like a jaded blipster.




Jussss playin!  So many cuties up in hurr!!!


----------



## DamagedLemon

your kitty Kenickie


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I love all the pussy up in here too ^


----------



## Owl Eyed

DamagedLemon said:


> Holy shit Owl Eyed your puppy is so cute!!! What's his/ her name?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Her name is Paris :>


----------



## lonewolf13

*NSFW*: 







midnight cleaning himself


----------



## Dr.DOB




----------



## lonewolf13

you have a scorpion for a pet?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Is it just me or does Owl Eyed's doglet look exactly like gloeek's Jasper?? Separated at birth  


lonewolf, Midnight looks just like the farmcat I had growing up on my parents farm! His name was Robin.
/cool story


----------



## ocean

^Um..................yeah, they're like the same dog.
Strange.


----------



## Keaton

DamagedLemon said:


> Holy shit Owl Eyed your puppy is so cute!!! What's his/ her name?
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most adorable thing ever.
> 
> I didn't know about Keylee, she looks nice, got a better picture? And you know I love little Opy


tagged for size.
Heres one of Keylee:

*NSFW*: 










and heres our other greyhound, Leo:

*NSFW*: 












ChemicalSmiles said:


> thizzlam, your puppy rocks.



thanks dude:D


OwlEyed, wanna see what kinda dog our puppies make?






Kenickie said:


> "whatever, _bitches"_


hahaha i love it


----------



## ocean

This is my baby, relaxing in one of her fav spots.
She is now a spoiled princess.
She always has been but now she has both of my parents who ADORE her doting on her even more than I do!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nawwww she is so fluffy! _Clearly_ a princess   


NoT, I  greyhounds!! I didn't know they were actually _yours! _


----------



## Bomboclat

ocean said:


> This is my baby, relaxing in one of her fav spots.
> She is now a spoiled princess.
> She always has been but now she has both of my parents who ADORE her doting on her even more than I do!!



How funny, my cat loves the stairs as well. I wonder if there's anything special about stairs to cats....


----------



## Keaton

^maybe its the carpet?


@n3o:
Mhmm 
my house is a freaking zoo atm. haha


oh, here, your favorite picture of the lil monster:


----------



## Bomboclat

Could be, though there's carpet througout my pad, I dont see why she would pick just one spot on the stairs to love....

Idk, she's mostly on my bed anyway. She's my little girl 

NoT, your pupp is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keaton

maybe you spilled something in that particular spot a while back?
cat nip possibly?


----------



## Bomboclat

Haha Idk, that's been one of her spots for years now. 

She has three spots
My bed, the couch, and the stairs.

It's a guarantee you'll find her in one of those spots.


----------



## DexterMeth

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^maybe its the carpet?
> 
> 
> @n3o:
> Mhmm
> my house is a freaking zoo atm. haha
> 
> 
> oh, here, your favorite picture of the lil monster:



I love it! That is such a great pic man. Your dog is is hog heaven..obviously


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awww!!! I should frame that pic and hang it on my wall   



Thizzerfershizzer said:


> How funny, my loves the stairs as well. I wonder if there's anything special about stairs to cats....



I think it's just about being up higher than everyone else  
Seriously though, how much do cats just like being up high!


I found some old pics of all my horses that I had as a kid today. 

Frisco, he was my first horse:





Taffy (and Prince) So funny, Taffy was _always_ pissed off at Prince, I think she was really jealous of him  





Jaffa:





And my favourite, Prince. Man I loved him so much, he was my best friend when I was a kid  




With his winter coat, fluffy horse!!  








			
				n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> lonewolf, Midnight looks just like the farmcat I had growing up on my parents farm! His name was Robin.
> /cool story


*lonewolf* here is a pic of Robin....don't you reckon he looks like Midnight?


----------



## Keaton

Thanks DexMeth. 

n3o i think the one on the other side of the door looks more like midnight..
And those horses are awesome 
IMO Frisco needs a horn..


----------



## n3ophy7e

NationOfThizzlam said:


> IMO Frisco needs a horn..



Totally!!! :D 
And yes, the reflection _does_ look more like Midnight now that you mention it!


----------



## Keaton

Frisco:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww yay!! I had a unicorn!


----------



## Keaton

Every little girls dream i suppose.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Omg Thizzlam I absolutely adore your greyhounds and little Opy   
You need to put these pictures up on FB so I can comment :D

n3o your horses are beautifullll. You lucky girl, I've always wanted a horse! Haha. I especially love Jaffa.


----------



## Owl Eyed

more doggy!
















[/IMG]


----------



## ocean

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> How funny, my cat loves the stairs as well. I wonder if there's anything special about stairs to cats....



I think she likes it b/c she has a good view of the living room and there are bars along the stairs where she can also peek into the kitchen


----------



## n3ophy7e

DamagedLemon said:


> n3o your horses are beautifullll. You lucky girl, I've always wanted a horse! Haha. I especially love Jaffa.



Thank you lovely! I miss them all, they were all really cool creatures. I love horses  
Jaffa was very pretty indeed! She was quite young as well, and quite cheeky


----------



## undead

^ I've never had horses, but I live near a TON of em! Plus... the Amish still use them as vehicles. :D


----------



## ocean

^Snuggley little baby 
Your puppy is cute


----------



## undead

Thanks! She HATES the camera though, so I have to get a quick shot and hope it turns out well... my other dog is a camera whore, though ironically, he acts socially awkward. :D

He growls when you interrupt his laying around to pet him even though he wags his tail while he growls. He WAY overuses the "sad puppy dog" look. I just laugh at him sometimes cause I'm not gonna fall for it... then he gets all pouty and walks away slowly with his head down and slowly wagging his tail erratically as if to get me to say... "Oooooooh fine."

They both love the SHIT out of ice cubes, too. Sometimes I'll make a turkey sandwich and get a glass of ice water. When they hear the ice machine dumping ice cubes they line up to get one. When I hand it to em, I think they smell turkey on my fingers so I'm pretty sure I've got my dogs convinced that ice cubes are turkey.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

my cat likes to bat the cubes in the dog's water dish then drink the ripples


----------



## axl blaze

this is Lando, the cutest kitten in the whole wide world

I was at my friend's house yesterday, and this cat and a couple others were living on the streets. he was so loving and affectionate, almost like a puppy, that it broke my heart and I walked with him in my arms (!!!) 1/4 a mile down High St with him in my arms

it feels so good to give a cute little thing a nice, warm home with a litter box and all the food he could ever want

it's nice to use him for magickal purposes, as black cats are notorious for this


----------



## Wise420

Here are my 2 puppies. Brother and sister, 6 months old and are jack russel x terrior's.

White one is Austin, and the brown/white is Indy


----------



## Keaton

a dog that carries his own poop bags.
now i just need to teach him how to use them..... haha


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^maybe its the carpet?
> 
> 
> @n3o:
> Mhmm
> my house is a freaking zoo atm. haha
> 
> 
> oh, here, your favorite picture of the lil monster:
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx29/stephen_2308/164806_172700696107151_100001016640260_359439_5711432_n.jpg[/IMG[/NSFW]][/QUOTE]
> 
> If your dog suddenly disappears don't worry. I just kidnapped him is all.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Wise420, post: 9278758, member: 135887"]Here are my 2 puppies. Brother and sister, 6 months old and are jack russel x terrior's.
> 
> White one is Austin, and the brown/white is Indy :)[NSFW]
> 
> [IMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u290/jackooooooo/IMG_0488-1.jpg




I have a hardcore soft spot for dogs, and these ones make me go _"awwww"
_.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Logan the mighty trail blazer


----------



## Blondie

ryanlaughlin said:


> ^ I've never had horses, but I live near a TON of em! Plus... the Amish still use them as vehicles. :D



Who could not love that adorable face? Too cute! 


Here's my Princess Chloe-Beth "posing" in front if her Juicy house


----------



## scubagirl200

^adorable!! a princess indeed


----------



## ocean

NationOfThizzlam said:


> a dog that carries his own poop bags.
> now i just need to teach him how to use them..... haha



THAT is fucking adorable.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Agreed!! That is so cute NoT! :D 


*Wise* your puppies are adorable as well! 


And *axl* I love that story man, good on you for giving Lando a good home!


----------



## DexterMeth

This thread wreaks of pussy.  I'm outta here.


----------



## undead

Thanks Blondie, I  my dogs!!!!!!

And here's a PRECIOUS picture I took of axl blaze's kitty, for all to fall in love with.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

awwwwwwwwwww
so shiny


----------



## DexterMeth

Lul, Axl has a pussy


----------



## undead

And I played with it.


----------



## phenethylo J

here is my baby Isaac


----------



## axl blaze

I just introduced my kitty to cat nip, and here she is after I tucked her into the covers with her head so cutely resting on a pillow on my couch lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> so shiny


That's one thing I love about black kitties, so shiny!  


I took my doglet to his first rave yesterday  Just a small gathering in a park on a Sunday afternoon.

Hangin' out with the big kids





He loved it. He wasn't phased by the loud music at all and in fact, he kept wandering over in to the middle of the dancefloor to make friends with people who were dancing! Way too cute :D


----------



## undead

axl... your kitty is a party animal!

n3o... what a swell K9! I may have missed you say it somewhere, but is he a jack russell?


----------



## Roger&Me

He's attempting a ninja attack move that I taught him


----------



## DexterMeth

He wants you to fuck off in all sincerity


----------



## n3ophy7e

ryanlaughlin said:


> n3o... what a swell K9! I may have missed you say it somewhere, but is he a jack russell?



Yes indeed he is! Jack Russell x Staffy actually 
He was such a lil muscley nugget when he was younger but now that he's a bit older he's lost a bit of muscle mass. 
Still my gorgeous man though


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Logan, Scout, and a Clif bar.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Then.





Now.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh how you have both grown


----------



## Keaton

aww. 


Took this of Opy today


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OMG I was to hug him


----------



## Keaton

Success %)


----------



## tambourine-man




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

fluffernutters


----------



## axl blaze

even my kitty bleeds black & yellow 


















sorry in advance, my friend ChemicalSmiles!!!


----------



## undead

^ I boo my buddy's 4 year old for wearing a Stillers jersey... and I sure as fuck will boo your cat.


----------



## nekointheclouds

My deaf cat is watching you.


----------



## Swerlz

Cowboy Bebop...... awesome

and I like your white kitty

+2 internets for you


----------



## Owl Eyed

doggy and i


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Neko, I want to whisper sweet nothings to your deaf kitty.  So cute.


----------



## slortaone

nice pets everyone, pit puppy is awesome thizz


----------



## Owl Eyed

this little retard thinks shes doing an awesome job by sitting on where she is supposed to shit and piss. 





cuddle buddy


----------



## melange

man kibbles and bits has the worst fucking packaging ever


I just spent like 5 minutes trying to get in this bitch like it was fort knox


----------



## GenericMind

His tail is so fukn fluffy he uses it as a full body shield when he sleeps.


----------



## ocean

All of the babies on this page are just precious.
Axl, my mother wants me to make a Steelers scarf for my kitty for next year 

Here is my girl:




She loves to hug the stairs:


----------



## axl blaze

^ awwwwes





*
DRAWER CAT IS WATCHING AND JUDGING YOU *


----------



## axl blaze

then I recommend that you join a band and break up with your wife

it's like collage 24/7


----------



## Pillthrill

One of our cats found a nice warm place to sleep.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## Keaton

^Its a magic Leopluradon!!!


----------



## lonewolf13

lookslike a penis w/ eyes tbph


----------



## Mr.Hankey

mah auntie's doggy doggie, Lady


----------



## nekointheclouds

So here is my current line up:

Inuyasha - My spoiled Demon kitty, Must receive my attention when he demands it, protector of his younger brother, likes cinnamon. 8 years old.






Artemas- My amazing deaf Kitty.True white, green eyes, kinda feral, deaf as a doornail. He may be a bit skiddish, but he siren like meows and big bulging eyes more then make up for it. Loves grass and red laser lights.






Basement Kitten: I just rescued Basebent kitten last week. He was wandering around my school last week, and it was about to snow and freeze. There was talk of the pound before I demand a box to take him with me.






Too many cats.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

We have a basement kitty too.  We rescued her from the dump in November.
She has come upstairs twice.


----------



## axl blaze

doesn't rescuing these animals make you feel great? like you are truly making a difference in this bullshit life. it's been frozen up here in the Midwest; and I took in the most dainty female cat who had no business outside, really. now she's cuddled up with me on my bed as we speak


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It sickens me that people abandon animals.
Our basement kitty is a princess.  She is still timid with our other animals but she likes her belly rubbed which I loooooove.  My big ole kitty will claw your hand off with a 5 second belly rub.


----------



## lostNfound

axl blaze said:


> doesn't rescuing these animals make you feel great? like you are truly making a difference in this bullshit life. it's been frozen up here in the Midwest; and I took in the most dainty female cat who had no business outside, really. now she's cuddled up with me on my bed as we speak



just asking for rabies imo.


----------



## axl blaze

I shoot up rabies all the time, nbd j/s if you're careful and know what you're doing, it's not a big deal. harm reduction my good bro. I believe phreez (rip) wrote a guide on how to properly IV rabies properly in the Other Drugs forums


----------



## lostNfound

I'd best confer with my friend Zoidberg on this, he knows ALL.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

This is my child, Erf—*caught in the act*! Heheh.


----------



## phenethylo J

nekointheclouds said:


> So here is my current line up:
> 
> Inuyasha - My spoiled Demon kitty, Must receive my attention when he demands it, protector of his younger brother, likes cinnamon. 8 years old.


 so cute

Looks allot like mine I posted a couple pages back.



lol mine  is also  a spoiled demon in a way




one of the pics of him i posted a few pages back


----------



## michael

left to right:  lucy van pelt, miss molly sunshine


----------



## lonewolf13

my basement kitty was brought to me on halloween a few years back. my sister's 4th grade students found it. apparently some mean kids had painted it blue.  her other cat wouldn't take it in so i did. end of story


----------



## axl blaze

*PI:* yeah, I live in a city with the biggest University in the world... so I think when assholes Joe College moves back home for the summer, they realize they don't want their kitty anymore, and leave them around

*michael:* OMG SO CUTE!! they are straight up chillin'


----------



## matt2012

he don't fit in the Hammock too good any more


----------



## BULESYE592

Today, I killed my pet.

Want to compare dead pets ?

Tyler > you're sick......


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Hahaha My cat is is having a hard time maneuvering in the litter box.
Operation Fat Boy is commencing. The switch to dry food over the past 6 months has caused weight gain


----------



## BULESYE592

Don't worry a high dose of barbs and * gone........

Would have used the K but that is a nice one to say you have used.


----------



## BULESYE592

I burn't him on a pyre, and he did glow......

Tyler > You're sick, did you really do that ?


----------



## BULESYE592

Who care's do ppl really believe that shit ?


----------



## papa

Mickey loves to eat..he knows we keep food in the refrigerator...I think he can actually sense the slight  change in atmospheric pressure that occurs when the refrigerator door is opened...


----------



## BULESYE592

Keep him safe.

You know I'm not that sick to kill animals or anyone.


----------



## n3ophy7e

nekointheclouds said:


> Artemas-


Oh my god I love Artemas!! He looks like such a lovely kitty!  



nekointheclouds said:


> Basement Kitten:


Good on you for rescuing him neko, massive respect   



			
				Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> Our basement kitty is a princess. She is still timid with our other animals but she likes her belly rubbed which I loooooove.


I'm so glad to hear she's doing well PI


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^any animal does well in our house...lucky buggers


----------



## GenericMind

lazy fukn bum


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lol!! Just lettin' it allllll hang out


----------



## -Guido-

*Kiki Reow-Reow*


----------



## L2R

hector turns two on sunday


----------



## Pharcyde

papasomni said:


> Mickey loves to eat..he knows we keep food in the refrigerator...I think he can actually sense the slight  change in atmospheric pressure that occurs when the refrigerator door is opened...





finally a dog owner!  all thses fucking cats are driving me crazy


----------



## matt2012

i got 2 dogs too


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

great pic
they look happy


----------



## Pharcyde

matt2012 said:


> i got 2 dogs too



them some kinda hound mixes or something?

that black one is full of energy i bet ya


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow matt, I l_ove_ your dogs!! They are beautiful  
German Short-Haired Pointer and Weimaraner?



*L2R*, happy birthday to Hector!!


----------



## axl blaze

matt1012 you have some awesome looking doggies right there. I noticed you live in Ohio too, right by the Pro Football Hall of Fame, huh?

and

re: too many cats. I love all animals, and probably dogs the most, but it's so easy to find a disregarded cat trying to live on the streets while they clearly don't belong. they don't cost that much money, and you can train them to do things... I make my kitty shake my hand every time I give her a treat!!

first she hated me for it, but then she got over that due to her voracious love of teh kitty food


----------



## lonewolf13

i've had both and i'd have to say. cat is more tender.


----------



## matt2012

n3ophy7e said:


> Wow matt, I l_ove_ your dogs!! They are beautiful
> German Short-Haired Pointer and Weimaraner?
> 
> 
> 
> *L2R*, happy birthday to Hector!!



Grace is a Weim...Bella is a hound mix that we got from the pound. I think she is Blue tick and Teneaseean Treeing Walker but I don't know for sure.

Grace is still a ball of fire but is starting to slow down a bit at 5 years old and if Bella puts her nose to the ground it hard to get her to stop until she finds what she is smelling.



axl blaze said:


> matt1012 you have some awesome looking doggies right there. I noticed you live in Ohio too, right by the Pro Football Hall of Fame, huh?
> 
> and
> 
> re: too many cats. I love all animals, and probably dogs the most, but it's so easy to find a disregarded cat trying to live on the streets while they clearly don't belong. they don't cost that much money, and you can train them to do things... I make my kitty shake my hand every time I give her a treat!!
> 
> first she hated me for it, but then she got over that due to her voracious love of teh kitty food



I could throw a rock and hit the hall of fame.


----------



## DexterMeth

I was just calming a random dog the fuck down at the dark while tripping so we read each other and I told him his master just needs to learn to chill more and possibly let you out more.  Fucking faggot


----------



## n3ophy7e

DexterMeth said:


> I was just calming a random dog the fuck down at the dark while tripping so we read each other and I told him his master just needs to learn to chill more and possibly let you out more.  Fucking faggot



lolwut  



			
				matt2012 said:
			
		

> Grace is a Weim...Bella is a hound mix that we got from the pound. I think she is Blue tick and Teneaseean Treeing Walker but I don't know for sure.
> 
> Grace is still a ball of fire but is starting to slow down a bit at 5 years old and if Bella puts her nose to the ground it hard to get her to stop until she finds what she is smelling.


Cooool %)


----------



## Keaton




----------



## lonewolf13

is that a greyhound?


----------



## Keaton

Yes it is. And as you can see she's a pushy bitch. lol


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah the black dog is like " see what i mean? help me."


----------



## Keaton

Lol yup.
He's kind of a pussy anyways.


----------



## Owl Eyed

awzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz thizzy yo puppis is cute ^_________^


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww they are SO cute Thizz!! Lol at the greyhound  
Where's Opy??


----------



## Keaton

Right here


----------



## slortaone

lol mean muggin pitty

i want to give him a pig ear, my puppy loves them bitches


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Opy looks like an easy going mellow fellow! Prolly has plenty of energy resources, when needed (and not needed).

Hugs and kisses (with lotsa tongue action) from Mr.Hankey.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Lola


----------



## lonewolf13

L - O - L - A ... Lola...


----------



## Keaton

slortaone said:


> lol mean muggin pitty
> 
> i want to give him a pig ear, my puppy loves them bitches



He LOVES those. :D




Mr.Hankey said:


> Opy looks like an easy going mellow fellow! Prolly has plenty of energy resources, when needed (and not needed).
> 
> Hugs and kisses (with lotsa tongue action) from Mr.Hankey.



Hahaha iew.
(looks are very deceiving)


----------



## n3ophy7e

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Right here



*melts*


----------



## nekointheclouds

Aww...puppers!


----------



## BULESYE592

This is the end of the page, puppys !

6 months and I still don't know which fish I need.


----------



## atri




----------



## Mazey

Guess who's been into the cats litter ?


----------



## Keaton

iiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwww


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hahahahaha!!! Classic! :D


----------



## L2R

bwahahaa, superb mazey. :D


----------



## L2R

hector is getting more ballsy. saw him a couple of times just chilling on the balcony wall (8 floors up)




like it was no thang

last night he scared the shit out of me. i heard him meow loudly like an adult cat, i thought he might have fallen onto another balcony below and couldn't get back up. but he had walked along the wall to next door (not a first) and was.... i think.... calling for love.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Errrrrr dude, perhaps you shouldn't let him out there anymore?? My younger brother's cat was always seemingly balcony-savvy but fell off his 4th storey balcony one day and broke her leg. Not worth the risk imo


----------



## slortaone

fuck this summer. my air con fucked up, i couldnt keep the temps in my fish tanks down and it took too long for the useless cunts to order me in the part i needed to fix it...

So, i've lost my very large Synodontis Decorus catfish, my prize fish. im gutted.
i've also lost a Green Terror ive had for 6 years - RIP Bruce.
ill see if i can find some flicks to post


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ Shit, man.  Useless cunts can't be used for anything these days...




n3ophy7e said:


> Errrrrr dude, perhaps you shouldn't let him out there anymore?? My younger brother's cat was always seemingly balcony-savvy but fell off his 4th storey balcony one day and broke her leg. Not worth the risk imo



My friends' cat is the same, fell from 5th floor, but luckily there were some bushes in the landing area, so he was okay. Didn't learn much, still keeps dancing on the railing. I might have some pics where I'm testing his balance...


----------



## slortaone

Mr.Hankey said:


> ^ Shit, man.  Useless cunts can't be used for anything these days...





useless cunts really are that fucking useless. 
i want to pull some irish car bomb shit on one of these faggots incharge.
an eye for an eye. kill my fish, i kill your wife and kids.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

slortaone said:


> an eye for an eye. kill my fish, i kill your wife and kids.


*L**L*


Slort1e for a president!


----------



## Monkeybizness

L2R said:


> hector is getting more ballsy. saw him a couple of times just chilling on the balcony wall (8 floors up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like it was no thang
> 
> last night he scared the shit out of me. i heard him meow loudly like an adult cat, i thought he might have fallen onto another balcony below and couldn't get back up. but he had walked along the wall to next door (not a first) and was.... i think.... calling for love.


 a brave kitty you have there " cuteness overload 


this is my new boyfriend , he thinks he owns me  

*NSFW*: 




















my sushi is prego! so there will be baby pics soon


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

L2R said:


> last night he scared the shit out of me.



Billy started walking the perimeter of the deck rails.  I can't watch and I am afraid to approach him to pick him up.


----------



## lonewolf13

everything around here is pretty much one story high. i just worry about Midnight getting cruised. he loves to run across the street. and he's all black






he loves to take my seat anytime i vacate it.


----------



## ocean

My baby-


----------



## L2R

yay, kitties! 

n3o, you're right (as usual). although i did read an article about apartment cats in tokyo and how there's a greater survival rate for higher floors (to a point) than on lower floors, because the cats have more time to prepare to land. 

it's funny, cuz hector freaks out if i'm holding him near or over the wall, but on his own he's too cool for school. i'll need to be more careful now.


----------



## BULESYE592

That's about the onlyl decent Kenicke post I have seen........

I won't make any jokes about your black pussy......


----------



## n3ophy7e

L2R said:


> n3o, you're right (as usual). although i did read an article about apartment cats in tokyo and how there's a greater survival rate for higher floors (to a point) than on lower floors, because the cats have more time to prepare to land.



Actually I seem to recall that! Makes sense I suppose  


*How To Get Comfortable 101*:










LOL cutest dog ever


----------



## BULESYE592

Could you paint him in a leopard skin ?


----------



## pucko

my dog meissie doing her myspace pose


----------



## BULESYE592

I have a couple of leopards, you want to see ?


----------



## BULESYE592

<pic of leopards< of that skin....... I win.


----------



## L2R

^gorgeous photo! 

n3o, holy shit cosby's awesome, and that's not even considering his predator laser sight spots


----------



## matt2012

NationOfThizzlam said:


>



My next dog is going to be a greyhoud rescue.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My big baby kitty is home from the vet 
He had a full blockage of his urinary tract.
He is peeing freely today but he is not eating.








effin flash


----------



## matt2012

Try turkey lunch meat...if he passes that up I will be suprised.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

We don't feed him people food but I might if he doesn't eat by the end of the day
He is on Clavamox and Prednisone for the next 7 days. 
He was drugged up at the vet for 24 hours.


----------



## matt2012

New Kitty Tree











Just once I would like to sit on my own couch!!!






The battle was epic...but in the end...there could be only one.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

that is a sweet kitty tree
hahaha I like the last pic...that cat!


----------



## ocean

cosby= adorable!

PI- Your baby is beautiful  Hope he feels better soon 

KittyKat Tree- Amazing. I want one for my Buttons.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

He ate


----------



## tambourine-man

L2R said:


> hector is getting more ballsy. saw him a couple of times just chilling on the balcony wall (8 floors up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like it was no thang
> 
> last night he scared the shit out of me. i heard him meow loudly like an adult cat, i thought he might have fallen onto another balcony below and couldn't get back up. but he had walked along the wall to next door (not a first) and was.... i think.... calling for love.








I can't even look at that picture.


----------



## n3ophy7e

L2R said:


> n3o, holy shit cosby's awesome, and that's not even considering his predator laser sight spots


YES!! How cool are they?! You know, when people meet him that's usually the first thing they comment on :D 



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> My big baby kitty is home from the vet
> He had a full blockage of his urinary tract.
> He is peeing freely today but he is not eating.


Awwww poor BillyReuben!!  Urinary blockages are so so awful, very glad to hear he's okay now. Was this the first one he's had?? 



matt2012 said:


> New Kitty Tree


Holy shit these are the best photos ever!! Awesome animal house!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Matt, that cat tree and the kitty lineup is super sweet!

Here is My Deaf baby Artemas as a kitten.

















And Arty today:


----------



## axl blaze

I  that deaf white cat

my kitty that I swooped from the streets just interestingly enough went into heat. I was hoping that maybe somebody had her when she was young (no way she looks like an outside cat), and took care of that for me. but I guess not... free spay clinic I go, because nothing is more annoying than your fuzzy furball friend in heat


----------



## nekointheclouds

axl blaze said:


> I  that deaf white cat
> 
> my kitty that I swooped from the streets just interestingly enough went into heat. I was hoping that maybe somebody had her when she was young (no way she looks like an outside cat), and took care of that for me. but I guess not... free spay clinic I go, because nothing is more annoying than your fuzzy furball friend in heat



Thanks! he is a sweety.

And I fear the same may happen soon with my rescue cat. I am trying to find her a home, but I may get her fixed first.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

L2R said:


> hector turns two on sunday
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Have I told you before how much I love your kitties. 
Its borderline creepy.



NationOfThizzlam said:


> Right here
> 
> *NSFW*:



Ohmygoodness. 
Please can I play with it?



Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Lola
> 
> *NSFW*:



Awww she looks like my neighbor's dog Sandy. 



n3ophy7e said:


> Actually I seem to recall that! Makes sense I suppose
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How To Get Comfortable 101*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL cutest dog ever



You guys make me want a dog, I'm a sucker for dogs.
If someone in a white van with no windows offered my a puppy but said I had to go into the van to get it I probably would.

When I'm done with school I''ll get one.



nekointheclouds said:


> Matt, that cat tree and the kitty lineup is super sweet!
> 
> Here is My Deaf baby Artemas as a kitten.
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Arty today:



That's almost on par with Opy right there. 
Cute cute cute.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Artemas!! I am a sucker for white kitties! And the deaf thing adds a whole other dimension to his cuteness


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> Awwww poor BillyReuben!!  Urinary blockages are so so awful, very glad to hear he's okay now. Was this the first one he's had??



He had struvite crystals 3 years ago.  This was his first full blockage.  

The vet said it may not be due to the switch to dry food however the weight gain is.  Before switching him to a urinary health wet food (rather than a special dry food with grain), the vet was agreeable to having him on Wellness Core (grain free) for the next 10 days.  If his urinalysis come back with a high pH then a new diet should be reconsidered.  

He said it would take 8 months for 3 lbs to come off that cat!  I am glad I am not a feline.

He drinks water daily.  He started immediately doing that after the switch to dry food.  I never saw him drink before that.  He has taken over the dog's water dish!

We did not have a vet until now.  Bad kitty mommy


----------



## Owl Eyed

posted one of these pics in the other thread, but im adding a new one as well to make up for it. shes just my best frand and i love her to death :>


----------



## cutecute

fluten (shiba inu)




n tines (aussie shepherd/dingo mix)





i'm sewwwww obsessed with dem 
although fluten is really slutty and aggressive. but i'm working on it.


----------



## L2R

^they both have amazing faces and features!


----------



## cutecute

yea they're pretty sexy... ^__^


----------



## melange

repost because taffy is fucking awesome:


----------



## nekointheclouds

cutecute: I love dogs with foxy ears like that, They are both adorable!




R.I.P. Duke - My family's old Golden Retreiver, 1993-2007

R.I.P. Topaz - My Florida/family cat. 1998- 2009





















I miss them terrably...


----------



## n3ophy7e

*cutecute* your doglets are beautiful!!!


----------



## Tunnelfission

You gotta love that sense of power you get when you stand up for something simple like a glass of water and your cat in the hall way springs up the moment you stand up and runs for it's life for no reason.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hahahahahaha that happens _all the time _in our household!! :D


----------



## marissaaaaaa

matt's house must smell fucking disgusting.

so many cats...*gag
that's like my nightmare.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ You're in the wronnng thread then missy  :D


----------



## slortaone

my puppy dont like regae, oh no











she love it


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ she's looking at me in a funny way


----------



## slortaone

Mr.Hankey said:


> ^ she's looking at me in a funny way



i dont know what to say, she is a funny dog to say the least.
she probably wants a pig ear


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dear slortaone,

I am in love with your dog. Can I please _borrow_ her for, oh, say, a week? 

Please and thank you  

 n3o


----------



## slortaone

n3ophy7e said:


> Dear slortaone,
> 
> I am in love with your dog. Can I please _borrow_ her for, oh, say, a week?
> 
> Please and thank you
> 
> n3o



for you my dear, anything %)


----------



## Keaton




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Dude!! You're killing me! _Way_ too cute!  



slortaone said:


> for you my dear, anything %)



Awesome! I'll be over in 10


----------



## queenbee1127

Reposts from the last pet thread. My golden retriever puppy, Penny.


----------



## Keaton

AWWWWWWWWWWW deh puppy :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww I remember seeing those pics in the other thread!! Penny is gorgeous queenbee! How old is she now?


----------



## L2R

these last three puppies!


----------



## queenbee1127

N3o, she turned a year old in mid-December. Here are some pics of how big she is now: 

The first day we got her:





And how big she is today: 





She gets so excited when she sees other dogs on TV: 





Sometimes I feel like I'm a little obsessed with my dog


----------



## melange




----------



## Mr.Hankey

queenbee1127 said:


> Reposts from the last pet thread. My golden retriever puppy, Penny.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god queenbee she is absolutely adorable!!!! I am in love!  
My dog loves it when there are dogs on the TV as well. That's a sign of a really smart dog I reckon.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh sweet Penny


----------



## matt2012

I loved my goldie...RIP Floosey


----------



## SKL

Kitteh (Josephus Maximillian Cornelius Snickerdoodle TinyCat)


----------



## Owl Eyed

thizzy. ur puppis is so cute. 

my friend just had to give his away  he was only like 6 months old or so


----------



## SKL

some beautiful dogs in here guise 

i love dogs. cats too, but having a dog doesn't really work very well in a little apartment in the city. my [feline] buddy is good with it though. he's good company and an A team mouser to boot.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Owl Eyed said:


> my friend just *had to give his away*  he was only like 6 months old or so



Why??


----------



## Owl Eyed

his girlfriend (now ex) gave him the dog as a surprise present. something he wasnt expecting. and it really wasnt a good time for him to be taking care of a puppy b/c hes trying to get back into school, getting a job etc etc. he simply doesnt have time to take care of one. he also is never home because of it. he did take very good care of him though 

he gave it to his ex-gf's cousin.


----------



## n3ophy7e

As long as he got a good home for it  
I really hate it when people do that though (the pet gift thing). Like, animals aren't TOYS. They are a massive responsibility!


----------



## Keaton

Owl Eyed said:


> thizzy. ur puppis is so cute.
> 
> my friend just had to give his away  he was only like 6 months old or so


OMG I love that pic :D
Sucks that he had to give it away :'(


----------



## Owl Eyed

yeah hes pretty heartbroken over the decision. but he had to, he knew it wasnt fair for the dog. 

and yeah hes in a good home. i miss him 
he woke me up in the mornings by stepping on my face





moar puppy


----------



## ocean

Another page full of adorable little babies 

Queen- I am in love with your dog.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Owl Eyed that is such a gorgeous pup, it would've broken my heart to have to give him away too


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## Pharcyde

owl eyed said:


> thizzy. Ur puppis is so cute.
> 
> My friend just had to give his away  he was only like 6 months old or so





nationofthizzlam said:


>


----------



## Keaton

There used to be a rope going through that toy, in the part that he has in his mouth.
But.........He ate it...


----------



## TINK

He is getting so big


----------



## L2R

furminated both of them yesterday




still, we get heaps coming off with every pat. for perspective, check out how long hector's tail fur is





once they both become proper adults, we'll all choke to death


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahaha


----------



## Kenickie

matt2012 said:


> New Kitty Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just once I would like to sit on my own couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle was epic...but in the end...there could be only one.



this looks exactly what i've always feared ohio to be like


----------



## TINK

my fat boy keeping company on my birthday


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> this looks exactly what i've always feared ohio to be like



this is a good representation of Ohio

but so many cats!! that kitty tree is awesome


----------



## Owl Eyed

Pharcyde said:


>



I showed my friend the picture of Opy and I was like: "Look it's Dexter Jr".

Dex is the name of the dog. :>


----------



## n3ophy7e

TINK!! Fat boy is fat! He is so adorable :D


----------



## Max Power

'ello






(I just noticed this is a weird angle that makes her chin look very long, lol)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww she is so cute!


----------



## matt2012

Kenickie said:


> this looks exactly what i've always feared ohio to be like



yeah but GA smells like a foot in the summer time


----------



## Keaton

RIP Leo.
We had to put him down this morning


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ !WHAT?! Leo? Really? Shit, maaan. My deepest consolations...


----------



## Keaton

Much appreciated.
He was twelve so he lived a decent life. We rescued him at age seven. It was only in the last year that we started noticing that he was having issues with arthritis. Last night he had this huge swollen section in his hip area so I gave him an asprin to help with the pain because I didn't know what it was and it turns out the swelling was coming from internal bleeding....Which means that the asprin I gave him made it worse


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww man I'm so sorry to hear this  
RIP Leo


----------



## Keaton

My mom called me while I was at work of all places and dropped that bomb on me 
Thanks guys. 
I'm just happy he's not hurting anymore.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Same thing happened with my cat that we had when I was growing up. I'd just moved out of home and my brother called me up to say that he, my other brother, one of my sisters and my parents were all taking Robin (my cat) to get put to sleep.
......sorry...what? Why was I not invited to be present?? 
He was old and I was expecting it to come soon, but come on! 
/family issues rant


Leo is in a better place now man, and he had a great life thanks to you and your family for adopting him


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Noodle

My boy used to enjoy chilling on my last CRT:


----------



## Keaton

^Very nice.
I'm not a huge fan of cats but if I ever got one I'd want one like that.



Here's a fun vid of Opy.


----------



## Owl Eyed

amagad thizzle, hes so cute


----------



## Keaton

Isn't he???

Had to be not so emo. ya dig???


----------



## lonewolf13

reminds me of Owlies dog


----------



## Owl Eyed

that dog lookin liek a westie. im not too good with discerning the breeds of dogs. i know most of them though. pretty sure dat a westie.





my best friend


----------



## lonewolf13

put your glasses on it and take a pic


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Owl Eyed

shes hiding somewhere. she will fuck something up in my sleep if i bother her too much.


----------



## Owl Eyed

lonewolf13 said:


> put your glasses on it and take a pic



finally got her


----------



## lonewolf13

haah fuckin awesome man.


----------



## Keaton

Owl Eyed said:


>



Library dog says NO TALKING IN THE LIBRARY


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

NationOfThizzlam said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i738.photobucket.com/albums
> /xx29/stephen_2308/IMG0024.jpg



Do want.



Owl Eyed said:


> finally got her
> 
> *NSFW*:



Ahrija'rpqa;okfgnjds. 
That's adorable.


----------



## L2R

nice owley


----------



## SKL




----------



## TINK

sorry pet peeve of mine since I am a dog trainer. But that is not a westie it looks more like a maltese. But it is tooo damn cute!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Owl Eyed said:


> that dog lookin liek a westie. im not too good with discerning the breeds of dogs. i know most of them though. pretty sure dat a westie.



It's a maltese terrier actually. Close though! Westies have pointy-up ears and are (on average) a lil bit bigger than malteses. Other than that they look very similar so you were close  

Owl Eyed your dog is SO CUTE!! I fucking lol'd at the library dog photos :D


----------



## Owl Eyed

she has an awesome personality. i love her. shes my best friend. i will fuck up anyone who fuck with her, on the reals.

she checks in on me at night too :> she walks in, stands by the door for a few minutes and then walks out. she does this several times a night. she also knows when im drunk, high, or whatever, 

i love my dog.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds like the relationship I have with my doglet as well  He is more my baby though, he's like my son hahaha. 
How good are dogs?!


----------



## Owl Eyed

shes my baby. i wouldnt trade her for the world. id rather lose my sex organs than give her away. thats how much i love her. and im very protective of her bc i retarded her when she was younger


----------



## lonewolf13

Owl Eyed said:


> shes my baby. i wouldnt trade her for the world. id rather lose my sex organs than give her away. thats how much i love her. and im very protective of her bc i retarded her when she was younger


----------



## Owl Eyed

her being cute and sleep





her being all derped up while sleeping


----------



## thizzleman138

(\__/) 
(='.'=) 
(")_(")


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fat Boy Gets a New Bed


----------



## matt2012

^ I wanna rub my face on it


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oooh tricky business.
I suggest facial protection


----------



## Pharcyde

NationOfThizzlam said:


>


nice


Owl Eyed said:


> finally got her


lulz


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Toons in Box Part 1000




what cat does not feel compelled to get in a box?


----------



## L2R

^wow lookit them eyes!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I call him round eye.  Sweet furry baby.




He thinks he can still fit in my lap comfortably.  I help him out best I can.
Sorry mommy made you fat with the dry food.

He has been on Wellness Core since Feb 24th.  Grain free dry.
Drop that weight baby!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

We have about a billion of these things running around our house and yard at any one time.  I've taken to talking to them about random things. One in particular likes to come out and sit in front of the television after dinner.  He doesn't like Two and a Half Men, but seems to dig How I Met Your Mother.






You can just call me a crazy skink lady.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My cat brings them home.


----------



## SKL

SKL said:


>



My kitteh managed to pry open a screen in the window and disappeared for a few hours, I was straight bugging out thinking he had run away (I live in the city, 2nd floor apartment) ... and then suddenly he walked in. Dunno where he went to or how he managed to climb up back into the window, but OMG, I'm glad :D ... I dunno what I would've done  ... gotta figure out how to get that screen more secure in the coming summer months when it will be open more (I just got him recently, in the winter, so this was the first time the issue came up) ... little guy's resourcefulness is not to be underestimated, but thaknfully he could apply it towards finding his way back home too!!!


----------



## TINK

TINK said:


> sorry pet peeve of mine since I am a dog trainer. But that is not a westie it looks more like a maltese. But it is tooo damn cute!!





n3ophy7e said:


> It's a maltese terrier actually. Close though! Westies have pointy-up ears and are (on average) a lil bit bigger than malteses. Other than that they look very similar so you were close
> 
> Owl Eyed your dog is SO CUTE!! I fucking lol'd at the library dog photos :D



Once again n3o............................ seriously?  


SKL.. Glad you got your kitty back, I would be heart broken to lose a pet.


----------



## n3ophy7e

TINK said:


> Once again n3o............................ seriously?



Oh haha, again! We're awesome :D


----------



## dg420

mean bitch


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bahahahaha


----------



## Noodle




----------



## TINK

^^^ looks a little intoxicated


----------



## melange




----------



## GenericMind

fukn laziest cat evar


----------



## L2R

^scarlett can take that pepsi challenge. hector comes running every morning when i get up or when i get home from work, but scarlett....




she don't move for nobody


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahhahaha my boy flops himself halfway to walking towards you 
YOU come HERE.


----------



## Owl Eyed

just gave her a bath and shit


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I bet she smells so gooooooooood


----------



## Owl Eyed

like coconuts and sunflowers. ^_________________^

at least that's what the shampoo and conditioner said. so im going to assume that is what coconuts and sunflowers smell like


----------



## Owl Eyed

wat is this i dont even.
and an older pic (she had shorter hair)


----------



## chinky

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> We have about a billion of these things running around our house and yard at any one time.  I've taken to talking to them about random things. One in particular likes to come out and sit in front of the television after dinner.  He doesn't like Two and a Half Men, but seems to dig How I Met Your Mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just call me a crazy skink lady.



fuck that..i didnt know they had dinosaurs down under

we got a couple birds, maybe some mouses and gardner snakes a few squirrls maybe a raccoon but thats it..good ol chicago for ya!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh Arty.....you so crazy. I lubs my crazy deaf feral born kitty.


----------



## chinky

you would.


----------



## papa

my dog Mickey is having surgery on monday,....he has a tumor on his side...


----------



## Owl Eyed

I hope he is okay. He looks like you :>


----------



## Mr.Hankey

>from Mr.Hankey to Mickey:


----------



## papa

thanks guys....I sure would hate it if anything happened to the little guy....


----------



## papa




----------



## Owl Eyed

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  

when i look at this thread, i think owners do look like their pets :D


----------



## Keaton

Lol some of them do.

Then






Now


----------



## Owl Eyed

:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

thizzy
your dog has mischievous/curious eyes. :D asldfadskjlfhskjdh


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the mighty hunter




it still makes me nervous when he outside I check on him constantly


----------



## Owl Eyed

put glasses on your cat pls. my friend's dog rivals my librarian dog


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I tired putting clothes on him.  Glasses will just not fly.
The dog will tolerate it


----------



## Owl Eyed

^__________-6


----------



## lonewolf13

i swear if his ears were any longer he'd be a rabbit.


----------



## Owl Eyed

my friends shiba inu, i had to take a ninja shot because shes so fucking hyper






told you:





ignore the random burnt chocolate man in the background. he came to fix the internets.


----------



## melange

melange said:


>



quoted for awesomeness


----------



## trainwreckmolly

Luke's pretty awesome.


----------



## rincewindrocks

gansta boxer!


----------



## phenethylo J

my baby


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

super trooper...almost done an 8 mile hike


----------



## SKL




----------



## Dedbeet

Here's my cat Pinky Jinx (formerly belonged to my girlfriend):





She's a seriously social cat, not at all fitting the "loner" stereotype... loves to be the life of the party, this one!  I swear, if the house were filled with like 20 people doing cocaine she'd be coming right up & getting everyone's attention .


----------



## D's

Trex:





my pit. best dog eva.


----------



## Dedbeet

^^ He (she?) looks like a sweetie, very unpitbull-like.  Didja tell him he needs to snarl and growl every once in awhile to keep his dignity? .


----------



## D's

Dedbeet said:


> ^^ He (she?) looks like a sweetie, very unpitbull-like.  Didja tell him he needs to snarl and growl every once in awhile to keep his dignity? .



lol you don't see his nuts? 

i'd flick him off and thump him on the nose when he was a puppy so now when someone shoots him the bird he fucking goes ballistic.

he's a sweetie though unless u try breaking into my place.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I have other pets but this is our newest edition to the family.


----------



## papa

beautiful dog..


----------



## xstayfadedx

Thank you   he had my heart since just the first seconds of meeting him.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow stayfaded, he looks like a real sweetheart!  


*trainwreckmolly* that is a superb photo of Luke


----------



## lonewolf13

why the fuck does no one comment on my cats pix?


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> why the fuck does no one comment on my cats pix?



nobody likes fucking cats


----------



## lonewolf13

i thohgt everyon loves pussy


----------



## Pharcyde

pussycat u mean


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I  catpussy


----------



## DoseYouAll

here's my pussy cat. I named him ping after the chinese guy in lethal weapon 3.


----------



## [eK]

Meet Noodles


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

heehhehhe I like


----------



## Owl Eyed

shes gettng so fluffy ^______6


----------



## trainwreckmolly

my sister had professional pics taken of the dog for only $25. they turned out really nice. it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Gorgeous.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

what a cutie, but honestly who gets professional pictures of their dogs?

I think I just found my new career choice though.

I could do this for a living:

nsfw for size/quantity

*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

donkeyPUNCH said:


> what a cutie, but honestly who gets professional pictures of their dogs?
> 
> I think I just found my new career choice though.
> 
> I could do this for a living:
> 
> nsfw for size/quantity
> 
> *NSFW*:



Nice pussy.










Click the picture for a half-way funny video.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## Owl Eyed

trainwreck YOUR DOG HAS THE CUTEST FASE. I WANT TO ASDKLFJADSGFAEORWE FADSF feed it treats and cookies.


----------



## Pharcyde

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Nice pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the picture for a half-way funny video.



spiffy video

but optimus prime is your dogs name?


----------



## Keaton

Yessir.
I call him Opy for short.


----------



## Pharcyde

I see


----------



## Keaton

I call him by his full name when he's in trouble.


----------



## Pharcyde

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I call him by his full name when he's in trouble.



just like a mother


----------



## Keaton

You wish I was yours


----------



## Owl Eyed

..like....

BAD OPTIMUS PRIME DID YOU PEE ONT HE CARPET AGAIN? BAD AUTOBOT, BAD


----------



## Keaton

Exactly like that.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

[eK]---what a pretty dragon!!! 

Charlie Murphy Max James Bond Senor Nego Pizzaz Cat.  Charlie Murphy for short.






I miss having a sunroof!!  He is a traveling cat though.  He likes riding in cars and people like to borrow him.  He's currently visiting my friend for a few days and I'm going back to get him


----------



## lonewolf13

^ is he related to hover cat?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hahahaha lonewolf I hadn't seen that one before!!! Fucking gold :D


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^^ Agreementos! :D




KiwiQflyer said:


>


I like like I like.


----------



## chinky

most are old but thats what i got layin around

meet mr walter payton..


----------



## Keaton

Aawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awwww chinky he is adorable!!!


----------



## chinky

couple more i got on pb






yes he uses pillows any chance he gets











big guinness..dont know how old he is cause we took him in from a friends family who lost their house but he is old..but this dog is the biggest lab ive ever seen and he will eat anything, stupid motherfucker eats sticks


----------



## BeckyLee

Awwwww shit man... I'd give a shout out to you all but I honestly think all ya'll dogs & cats are cute as hell. 

My dog is so rad she dances with me:


----------



## ocean

This face is so fuckin' adorable- Caught her just after a yawn 




And here is another funny face from my baby-


----------



## papa

here's a picture of surgerydog.....Mickey...he's doing good. We take him to the vet to get his staples out on monday...


----------



## Owl Eyed

video of my dog being a fucking troll. she does this when im in the room and pretends like she can't get up. but when you approach her (aka get out of your chair/comfortable position) she jumps up by herself. nigga playin me like a gameboy.


----------



## michael

molly and Þorfinnr "karlsefni" Þórðarson


----------



## Noodle

*ocean*: your pussy looks grumpy

:D

...don't recall if I have shared this here yet:


----------



## lonewolf13

Noodle: your pussy looks stoned/high


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

michael said:


> molly and Þorfinnr "karlsefni" Þórðarson


this is awesome =d


----------



## xstayfadedx

My cat Tippy but she passed away in the summer due to a clot which caused saddle thrombus (I think it's called) so her back legs were paralyzed ): and I was up in CT so I didn't get to see her before my mom had to put her down.


----------



## Keaton

/CutestPuppyEver


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

strongest puppy ever
well he is 3 1/2 years old




it still makes me nervous on those cliff ledges

*Do dogs have an idea that edge of cliff=bad?
My dog eats shit so will his doggie reasoning be the same?
Do any other dogs out there eat shit? *


----------



## michael

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> this is awesome =d



she was surprisingly well behaved about being lifted 6 feet up to the top of the pedestal for the picture.


----------



## ocean

Noodle said:


> *ocean*: your pussy looks grumpy
> 
> :D
> 
> ...don't recall if I have shared this here yet:



The first one was the end of a yawn and the second she was lickin' her chops.


----------



## n3ophy7e

NationOfThizzlam said:


> /CutestPuppyEver



Ummmm yeah, he is the cutest puppy ever   


*PI*, I think a lot of dogs eat shit. However mine does not


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sigh it is gross


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Indeed  
If it concerns you, maybe ask the vet about it next time you're there? You might have already done that though...?


NOT that photo reminds me of this one of my baby boy


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

awwwwwwwww sleepy boy

we talked about it
it is not constant
dog is healthy
he said don't worry about it
no more trying to lick my face!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yep, fair enough  

Cosby loved that ball so freaking much, and then it disappeared one day. I think it rolled under the fence out the front but I looked everywhere both inside and outside our yard but it was gone. I'll have to get him a new one


----------



## BeckyLee

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> strongest puppy ever
> well he is 3 1/2 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it still makes me nervous on those cliff ledges
> 
> *Do dogs have an idea that edge of cliff=bad?
> My dog eats shit so will his doggie reasoning be the same?
> Do any other dogs out there eat shit? *



My dog doesn't eat shit (that I know of), but she'll chew the hell out of my underwear AND roll in shit... :-/

Anyway, I don't THINK you have to worry about the cliff thing, as I used to be worried about my dog leaning too far out of the back of a pickup truck (and falling out and dying!), but she seems to know better.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GenericMind

BeckyLee said:


> but she'll chew the hell out of my underwear



Can you blame her?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^good to hear but I still watch him like a hawk

After a wellness visit and 3 vaccinations my pup did 3 miles roundtrip mountain hike.  Elevation almost 4000 feet.  The vet said it was okay.  Little bugger is going to sleep for the next 18 hours!





*who brings their pets to the vets yearly?*
*do you give them heartworm meds?*
*do you treat them for ticks/fleas?*


----------



## Kenickie

my cat is a fucking pimp. the apple does not fall far from the tree.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *who brings their pets to the vets yearly?*
> *do you give them heartworm meds?*
> *do you treat them for ticks/fleas?*



*Yes
Yes
Yes*

But that's probably no surprise


----------



## rath

Chloe.


----------



## Swerlz

you home already rath?


----------



## rath

Yeah, I've been home since the 17th.


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## TINK

scubagirl200 said:


>



Awww look at how cute Gato looks being all metrosexual


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence




----------



## Keaton

scubagirl200 said:


>



iGATO!


----------



## michael

watching best in show


----------



## lonewolf13

my brothers dog Marshall:

for size:


*NSFW*: 















when we get back from being out. marshall's bark sound like he's saying "where were you?" lol


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## papa

that's a beautiful dog....


----------



## tambourine-man




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Where is Oscar!! I demand Oscar pics now!


----------



## tambourine-man

Stupid photobucket.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

There he is!


----------



## GenericMind

My mans! Blacky Chan. It's been one year this month between these pictures.

Then








Nao


----------



## lonewolf13

black cats ftw


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I got the black sleek and fluffy.
Happy birthday Blacky!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my goodness Blacky is gorgeous!! I want a black kitty  


Oscar
So handsome


----------



## Owl Eyed

my dog seemed a little down today:





so i tucked her in:

*NSFW*:


----------



## comatoserct




----------



## kytnism

heppy birthday blecky. 

...kytnism...

ps. awwwwwz @ owleyed's pupper tucked in. so fricken cute.


----------



## DamagedLemon

RIP Joy, 1997 - 2011, you were a good friend and my longest friend, I'm sorry I neglected you sometimes and was away for so long. I will miss you eternally.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Omg, the then pictures of Blacky Chan are adorable. He is glorious now... I also love tambourine man's cat.


----------



## DamagedLemon

GenericMind said:


>



So how come all throughout our internet friendship you never told me you were ginger?


----------



## Owl Eyed

Awwww DL. 
Sorry to hear about your friend/doggy.
IDK what I'd do without mine (probably go crazy).  rip


----------



## DamagedLemon

It was a long time coming, she was very old, still I am heartbroken though.
Thank you Owlie.


----------



## slortaone

DamagedLemon said:


> RIP Joy, 1997 - 2011, you were a good friend and my longest friend, I'm sorry I neglected you sometimes and was away for so long. I will miss you eternally.



what an awesome dog, so beautiful.

RIP Joy.


----------



## GenericMind

DamagedLemon said:


> So how come all throughout our internet friendship you never told me you were ginger?



Bitch that's just the light I have brown hair.


----------



## spaceyourbass




----------



## lonewolf13

next time don't crop the dogs ass 

plz kthxbai


----------



## spaceyourbass

lonewolf13 said:


> next time don't crop the dogs ass
> 
> plz kthxbai



I didn't but...can I ask why you want to see the dog's ass?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Thats where our dreams are kept.


----------



## lonewolf13

the holiest of holies


----------



## GenericMind

I can haz puppy.


----------



## lonewolf13

holy shit i have the same china cabinet


----------



## Lucky$trike

Awe I love this thread :]


----------



## gloeek

my baby boy


----------



## Mazey

catnapping in the guest room :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

how long does it take with each new addition to exist in harmony in your house?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Our dog will scramble up mountains and run through creeks.






He will not walk over open slat bridges.


----------



## Swerlz

I just thought I'd comment PI.. but I think BillyReuben is the coolest kitty.. he looks just like my kitty only a boy lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah I think so too.  He will walk in the woods with me.  I felt what I think is a tick under his armpit.  We can't get it!  he is tough for tick removal.  My Frontline was on order.  I bought some today.  I hope it falls off and it isn't carrying disease.






Show me a pic of your boy.


----------



## Swerlz

Here's a pic of HER scratching up her tree


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

duh the only a boy did not compute....obviously 

What is her name?


----------



## Swerlz

Stinky lol

when we found her, she smelled like a soggy dumpster.. she was bout 6months, shes about 10now


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahhaaha


----------



## Swerlz

shes alllll better now


----------



## comatoserct

some more

lux




jebediah (again)




mongro mcgrumpface aka da slut




w baby


----------



## tambourine-man

Mazey said:


> catnapping in the guest room :D


Wow... I thought I had problems with our two sleeping on the bed. :D


----------



## rath

Some of my horses.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Our dog will scramble up mountains and run through creeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will not walk over open slat bridges.



I can't help but untwirl twirled images. Especially if they're so easy to undistort.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Let's pretend no one knows how to do that


----------



## slortaone

*Princess Tessa*


----------



## rath

Slim and Tex.


----------



## DexterMeth

I bet it costs more to simply feed horses than to keep me alive. lol, walked into that one.


----------



## rath

$800 a month for feed.


----------



## DexterMeth

FUCK that.  I could make someone pay me to live with me and buy alcohol


----------



## lonewolf13

grass is free mutha fucka


----------



## michael

happy dog rolling in the grass


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Looks like the dog is rolling around in pain. Good, cause that's the only way to prepare it for the oncoming matches. Harden the fucker up. Good work.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

so regal so bubba toons


----------



## DexterMeth

STOP BLOWING HITS IN HIS FACE......... 

..nah


----------



## slortaone

^ cool shot of the cat up there, PI


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## brothermarcus




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nice!


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Owl Eyed

ughhhhh thizzy. whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Owl Eyed

[/IMG]


----------



## lonewolf13

aww how cute. my sister's kitten takes her unicorn teddy bear everywhere w/ her.


----------



## Owl Eyed

that shit is like her best friend. she takes it everywhere. 

srs case of separation anxiety if she cant find it though (or if i hide it).


----------



## nekointheclouds

My Inu kitty was trying to get up my shirt. he got in.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lonewolf13 said:


> aww how cute. my sister's kitten takes her unicorn teddy bear everywhere w/ her.


our dog has a small yellow bear
we call it the dirty baby


----------



## Owl Eyed

[/IMG]


----------



## lonewolf13

heres my midnight napping behind me. he was playing w/ that piece of ribbon earlier.


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## kytnism

michael said:


> happy dog rolling in the grass



what breed of dog is that?

he looks remarkably like my shihtzu, puffin.

...kytnism...


----------



## n3ophy7e

*Owl Eyed*, that is ridiculously adorable!!!


----------



## Owl Eyed

she's my baby


----------



## DexterMeth

You fucked a bitch without a rubber?


----------



## Owl Eyed

yeah, so fucking *wat*?


----------



## Kenickie

Owl Eyed said:


>



my vote for lounge mascot!


----------



## Noodle

brothermarcus said:


>



/thread


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I wish I was our cat.


----------



## Owl Eyed

you cat is a lucky puss.


----------



## Mazey

A windy morning at the beach .....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

awww sweetness


----------



## coelophysis

Belle





at first i was like





then i loled





YESSSSS




ah yes, traquility..





thank you come again


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

so pretty


----------



## Owl Eyed

i love that little headscarf thing cloth that you got on yo pooch. ^_______6


----------



## coelophysis

Thank PI 

And yeah haha the head scarf is actually just a t-shirt that we wrapped around her.


----------



## Owl Eyed

me and my dog were matching earlier. but i changed into pjs so not anymore. 

maybe ill wrap her in some fine fabrics later too.....


----------



## untaMe

My Schnauzers, god tier dogs. Bred to kill werewolves.


----------



## Methadone84

Owl Eyed said:


> me and my dog were matching earlier. but i changed into pjs so not anymore.
> 
> maybe ill wrap her in some fine fabrics later too.....



my dog looks exactly like yours


----------



## Owl Eyed

are you calling my dog ugly.


----------



## Methadone84

Owl Eyed said:


> are you calling my dog ugly.



maybe


----------



## Mazey

Gunner - Joey - Maya & Mazey


----------



## DexterMeth

Owl Eyed said:


> are you calling my dog ugly.



He's calling your dog a niagra falls.


----------



## Owl Eyed

zamn brudda, i aint know he dunnit liek DATTTtt. shiii man...


----------



## xstayfadedx

My cat Rosey sleeping on my bed.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mazey said:


> Gunner - Joey - Maya & Mazey


Great picture.  What is Mazey doing?


----------



## wooger

Mazey said:


> A windy morning at the beach .....



lol thats so adorable


----------



## Owl Eyed

contemplating life lol


----------



## lonewolf13

jailbreak imvho tbph


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Lol :D 



Mazey said:


> A windy morning at the beach .....


Hahahahahaha!!! That is too cute man :D 
I love the other photo of the four of them together. They look like such happy healthy doglets  


Laika said:


> Belle



That's one pretty lil' lady you've got there Laika


----------



## coelophysis

She's a total fox eh?


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

My Babies at their first bush doof!!! 

Cherri looking very happy and loving the experience! Big smiles! :D







Maxx gettin' his groove on!





Cherri girl soaking up the sun and tunes:





Catching some shade....






And i am proud to boast that they made a LOT of people smile that day. Doof dogs FTW!!


----------



## slortaone

nice puppies dfrs. you should get um out moar often


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Oh fuck yeah they luuurved it and were quite a hit, will definitely be taking them to more once we get the 4wheel drive!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Gorgeous babies dfrs!! I can imagine they would've made a lot of friends that day  
I took Cosby to a day-rave last year and everyone loved him!! I couldn't even dance much because people kept coming up to me to talk to me about him and pat him and stuff. Hehehe dogs are such a hit at parties hey


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My puppers is not at all plurry.
He is a good boy all around but he does not like to be touched by strangers.


----------



## Owl Eyed

my dog is very plurry. 8)


----------



## DexterMeth

Where's its bling?


----------



## Owl Eyed

natural beauty imo -_-


----------



## DexterMeth

Has big notrils.  I sense a competition. Hide your shit.


----------



## Owl Eyed

sleeping like a person, wat a fuckin *weirdo*.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hahahaha man that _is_ a bit weird!! :D 

Me and my baby boy, Cosby


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

awwww puppy doooooos


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## lonewolf13

is the 1st one Osama?

tOwlie Bin Laden imvho


----------



## Owl Eyed

his successor


----------



## Care

My dog Rocky
he's a bout 1 year old


----------



## snafu

Jazzmin


----------



## DexterMeth

tight


----------



## n3ophy7e

Care, Rocky looks like an awesome dog   


Thizz_Machine, Jazzmin is hot!!


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Mr.Hankey

This one's a motivated lil fella.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mr.Hankey!! I love bull terriers!!!  Have you shown us a pic of your doglet before?? 


stitches, Templeton is the best name for a kitty   


Keaton, Opy looks like he's getting big now, how big is he??


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Both gorgeous as well


----------



## Matt58

Keaton...  Opy!


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Darcy seems to master the delicate art of Ancient Tongue Action. Well done.



n3ophy7e said:


> Mr.Hankey!! I love bull terriers!!!  Have you shown us a pic of your doglet before??



Nope, that is my friend's dog. He actually has two of them. I got plenty of pics and vids of them (among other things), too bad I suck at uploading stuff. But there is always hope. Maybe one day when you least expect...


----------



## slortaone

^ a friend of a friend has a bull terrier. hes pretty cool around most people but has been known to get savage around some, hes unpredictable. i like him though, cool dog.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Yeah I've heard they have a nasty reputation. I only know these two bull terriers and both are so fucking sweet and kind. There's also 3 kids (yongest is now 2) living in the same family, everything is cool. I remember the first time I visited this friend of mine's home, I went to sit on a sofa and not many minutes passed by before this bigger bull fucker already climbed his old ass to the sofa and on my lap, where he just chilled until I had to get up.  You can also play quite rough games with him, he doesn't mind at all, quite the contrary.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Re: certain dog breed's bad reputations:
In my experience if they are brought up right, with proper training etc, they are the _sweetest_ dogs, complete SOOKS (as Mr.Hankey described of his friend's bull terrier). And the same can be said for _any_ breed of dog. If you raise them correctly they will be beautiful animals, and if you neglect their training or chronically provoke/frustrate them in any way they will turn in to a cunt purely because of the way they have been treated. But by nature most of them have really lovely personalities.

In fact, I know of more small dogs who are righteous shit-heads and would mame a person if only they were big enough. It's just that with dogs such as pit bulls, bull terriers, mastiffs, staffies, rotties etc etc, their jaw muscles are so strong and prominent that _*IF*_ on the odd occasion they bite someone/something, they are going to do immense damage whether they intend to or not. 

Of course there can be the odd "bad seed" in any species and it's exactly the same with humans. Most humans are good-natured but you get the odd one here or there who is just a _bad person_ by nature. It's rare but it happens. Same with animals. 

Okay yeah I think I'm just about done with my rant......


Here's another beautiful bull terrier!!  




This poor little dude was tied up to his owner's ute all night at an outdoor psytrance party. We never once saw the owner and the dog was tied up _all night_, and well in to the next day. Look how short the leash was! Poor dog couldn't even walk around properly. I seriously wanted to give the owner a damn good talking-to about how to be a responsible pet owner and to perhaps not bother owning a dog if you're not interested in interacting with it. 
Anyway, I spent _a lot_ of time with this beautiful dog the whole time we were at the party, playing with him and rough-housing etc etc. He was awesome and incredibly gentle, even to me, a complete stranger


----------



## Keaton

Bull terriers are the shit 

I'd like one to go with my pit tbh. 
I could rename Opy "meat" and name the bull terrier "head" and together, their muscly selves would make a "meat head"


----------



## His Name Is Frank

stitches900 said:


> This is my dog - Darcy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other Cat - Oscar



Poor animals. Just the thought of them being forced to listen to Katy Perry every day is enough to make me want to call an animal shelter. 






Say hi, Stormy!


----------



## Keaton

His Name Is Frank said:


> Poor animals. Just the thought of them being forced to listen to Katy Perry every day is enough to make me want to call an animal shelter.


hahahahahahahaha



> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say hi, Stormy!



cute kid!


----------



## ziggaz




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

so pretty?  so handsome?
male or female?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow that is one attractive dog you have there ziggaz!!


----------



## ziggaz

First one is male, bottom two photo's (same dog) is a female.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nice! Do you breed them?


----------



## ziggaz

Nah, my mum shows them in dog shows. I think she wants to start breeding them soon. Even though the female one is my dog


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ahh I see  
Who will pay for all the pups' food and vet stuff? Her, or you? If it's you, then it's *your* decision


----------



## ziggaz

n3ophy7e said:


> Ahh I see
> Who will pay for all the pups' food and vet stuff? Her, or you? If it's you, then it's *your* decision



Haha, i might contribute to the bills


----------



## n3ophy7e

Rough collie pups are sooooo cuuuuute!! So that would be pretty amazing if you do decide to do it


----------



## ziggaz

n3ophy7e said:


> Rough collie pups are sooooo cuuuuute!! So that would be pretty amazing if you do decide to do it



They are such an amazing dog, not only to look at. If we did breed them i wouldn't be able to sell them because i fall in love with them


----------



## n3ophy7e

Here are my babies, all photos taken today except the last one of Buzz. 

Sushi (lol muuummm get that camera outta my face!)





Toby (I love how he does the little tail-curl around his face when he's asleep )





Smoodge, being his usual retarded self  





Cosby, my little man!  





and Buzz, the little fucker


----------



## iris acht

WHOA that's a vibrant bird. I'm having cuteness overload from the doggies + kitty cats 

Me and Khaki, the best golden in the world


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Absolutely gorgeous!! Goldies are awesome dogs  

And thanks re: my babies. I have cuteness overload every day because of them :D 
COS = Cuteness Overload Syndrome


----------



## Keaton

Long time no seeeeeee iris


----------



## iris acht

you have so many pets, i'm jealous.
here's a better pic of Khaki.


----------



## TestOfSanity

I'm allergic to most things furry. Reptiles are my friends. Here are my current animals, and 2 pythons I used to own.


*My three toed box turtle. I've had him since I was in the 2nd grade, i'm 28 now. This is "Punkinhead".*








*MY female CA Hypo Boa Constrictor "Mona" over 7ft around 15lbs*


























*A kiss from Mona*






*
My male Hypo Poss Jungle Boa Constrictor "Claws"*















*My pair of young Blood Pythons (brongersmai) "Rupert and Louise"*















*Some Reticulated Pythons I use to own. Awesome snakes. I miss them*

*Albino white phase male*






*Tiger het albino female*


----------



## n3ophy7e

Are you fucking serious?!! I am so envious! :D 
They are all absolutely amazing and beautiful  And Punkinhead is adorable as well!
What happened to the last two that you "used to own"??


----------



## TestOfSanity

n3ophy7e said:


> Are you fucking serious?!! I am so envious! :D
> They are all absolutely amazing and beautiful  And Punkinhead is adorable as well!
> What happened to the last two that you "used to own"??



Thanks I'm glad you like em.

They were more or less top dollar snakes when I owned them. I was a heroin/opiate junkie, on the verge of being kicked out of my home, so I sold them to a good home, for less than half of what I paid when they were babies I got the boa's when I more or less got clean. That was a few years ago. Retics are awesome snakes, but expensive. They grow a foot a month when fed properly, and will eat you out of house and home lol. It's impossible to overfeed a retic.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow, I am spellbound  
Especially by the albino one, he is amazing 

......what did you feed them? Were they alive?


----------



## TestOfSanity

n3ophy7e said:


> Wow, I am spellbound
> Especially by the albino one, he is amazing
> 
> ......what did you feed them? Were they alive?


He was my favorite too. You should have seen him in person outside on a sunny day. He literally glows. The pic below does him no justice. Also he was much bigger when he left me.

The retics ate rats, although they would've gladly eaten rabbits or pigs given the chance. They ate fresh pre-killed male ex breeder rats, around the size of small cats. I never feed live do to risk of injury to my snakes. 

The boa's eat frozen thawed rats. Female eats jumbo's, male is maintained on large rats. The male blood, eats frozen thawed sm/med rats. The female blood will currently only eat fresh pre-killed mice, which is annoying the shit outta me. She is not going to grow until she eats rats.


*Edit:* I'm jealous you get to live in Australia, where some of the best reptiles are native. Slim pickings here in the northeast us. Ooooh but you can keep those funnel web spiders


----------



## n3ophy7e

TestOfSanity said:


> I never feed live do to risk of injury to my snakes.


Good, good. I thought so. It's just that when I saw the size of those lumps in their bellies it looked like they could've been rabbits...do they sell pre-killed rabbits for reptiles? 



TestOfSanity said:


> *Edit:* I'm jealous you get to live in Australia, where some of the best reptiles are native. Slim pickings here in the northeast us. Ooooh but you can keep those funnel web spiders


Yes indeed!! We have some amazing wildlife, I love Australia   
Funnel Webs are genuinely scary though. Luckily we don't come across them that often. But the paranoia is always there because they do actually live in plentiful numbers in the suburbs so it's not entirely unlikely that you could step on one or one could be sitting in a pile of leaves that you pick up when you're cleaning up the yard. They generally keep to themselves though so deaths aren't _that_ common.


----------



## TestOfSanity

n3ophy7e said:


> do they sell pre-killed rabbits for reptiles?



Absolutely. Every other month there's a reptile show, about a 20min drive away from here. At the show you can find live or frozen bunnies in all sizes, and every other snake food you can think of. There are also website businesses like rodentpro(US) that will ship you frozen rats/rabbit and a few other feeders, but shipping gets expensive. Some people are lucky enough to find rabbit breeders close to home, and some of them get incredible deals. I buy all my frozen feeders at the show, last time I walked out with a potato sack full of frozen snake food. Food for all of my snakes, minus the picky eater blood, cost $130/6month supply.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Cool! It was pretty naïve of me to ask that question actually...in hindsight  
My younger brother has a spotted python named JubJub, who looks pretty much exactly like this:




She is gorgeous, but not very friendly. Either that or she's a bit retarded because she's bitten my brother, my dad and my mum at least twice when they've been feeding her. Silly snake


----------



## TestOfSanity

Spotted pythons are cool. If I lived in aus i'd get and olive python, their rare and expensive here. How are they feeding this snake that they keep getting bit? Do they feed her outside of her cage? You should always feed them inside their cage/enclosure. By doing this they learn that when they're outta the cage their not getting fed, so they usually calm down. Each snake is different though, just like people. Some are friendly, others are assholes, and they definitely have good and bad days, just like us.


----------



## n3ophy7e

TestOfSanity said:


> Each snake is different though, just like people. Some are friendly, others are assholes, and they definitely have good and bad days, just like us.



Totally man, just like any other species as well  
They feed her inside her cage...I'm not sure why she's bitten them. She had a systemic bacterial infection which nearly killed her a few years ago so she might've sustained some brain damage from that? Who knows.

And yes I love olive pythons!! They are stunning, and quite rare and expensive _here_ as well. My favourite Aussie pythons are jungle carpet pythons, althoughI have heard that they can be a little on the aggro side. I would love to own one some day though. Pic for prettiness:

*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

have you tried stuffing the snakes up your SO's holes? i hear some people like that


----------



## n3ophy7e

lolwut


----------



## lonewolf13

n3ophy7e said:


> lolwut



was aimed at ToS. :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah I know...I still maintain my baffled response :D


----------



## TestOfSanity

lonewolf13 said:


> have you tried stuffing the snakes up your SO's holes? i hear some people like that



Never heard of that one


----------



## lonewolf13

srsly? you never heard of people putting reptiles up each other's hoo haws and no no's?

teh writhing and the wriggling is supposed to be better than anything on the electrical/mechanical market.


----------



## Owl Eyed

a few months old, she's gotten a haircut since but zamn


----------



## lonewolf13

Midnight being Midnight 3 minutes ago


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

omgosh those are sweet pics


----------



## pharmakos

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> omgosh those are sweet pics



thanks   you can have a kitten if you want one, we can barely afford to keep feeding six cats.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Id like to make a pair of boots and a belt out of this page.


----------



## lonewolf13

reported to PETA


----------



## pharmakos

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Id like to make a pair of boots and a belt out of this page.



over my dead body.  my roommate might have named two of our cats after serial killers, but that doesn't mean you can kill them.


----------



## lonewolf13

thenightwatch said:


> over my dead body.  my boyfriend might have named two of our cats after serial killers, but that doesn't mean you can kill them.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## euphoria

black cats


----------



## olab7

my buddy  and literally thats his name

had him for almost 10 years


----------



## euphoria

omg i want another cat soooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## n3ophy7e

*olab*, Buddy is gorgeous!! Ginger kitties are the best  



firefighter said:


> black cats


Me too hun, my next kitty will hopefully be a black one like Midnight


----------



## euphoria

yeah the bombay ones are my fave. i love their faces, especially that line that goes from the edge of their eye to their ear... i dont know what it's called you know what i mean?


not really a line but whatevs


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yep I know exactly what you mean! I would call it a *patch*  
I don't know what it is officially called though...if anything.


----------



## chr0niclove

My dog and I C:


----------



## pharmakos

chr0niclove said:


> My dog and I C:



i can't decide which one of you is more adorable.


----------



## chr0niclove

thenightwatch said:


> i can't decide which one of you is more adorable.



aw, thank you


----------



## euphoria

awww is that a baby shitzu? i love shitzus.


----------



## chr0niclove

Yes she is a shih tzu, I got her from my friend who's a professional breeder.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thenightwatch said:


> thanks   you can have a kitten if you want one, we can barely afford to keep feeding six cats.


No thanks.  We have 2 cats and a dog.
Thursday vet bill was $430 for another urinary blockage in the male cat.
Vet bill for 2011 about $2000 so far.
Back to feeding the King Merrick wet food at $130/month.
No more dry which means we have to switch the other cat to premium wet food.
We switched him to dry about 10 months or more ago and it is no longer feasible.


----------



## pharmakos

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> No thanks.  We have 2 cats and a dog.
> Thursday vet bill was $430 for another urinary blockage in the male cat.
> Vet bill for 2011 about $2000 so far.
> Back to feeding the King Merrick wet food at $130/month.
> No more dry which means we have to switch the other cat to premium wet food.
> We switched him to dry about 10 months or more ago and it is no longer feasible.



dude i barely spend $130 a month on food for MYSELF.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah which is why it is a pisser to go back to feeding him that but we must for his health.
I have returned to Merrick wet which I know does not imbalance his urinary tract system.

Now we are going to have to switch the other kitty to premium wet as he will eat her dry (or whatever we feed her) and that may send him into a blockage down the road.  GREAT


----------



## undead

And this one of my dog is a repost, but I love it!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nawwwww   
undead, who are those delightful kitties?!


----------



## undead

Those are MY kitties.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awwww! AWWWW!!! Cuteness overload!! What are their names?? 

....and can I please steal the ginger one? thx


----------



## undead

Names? Hmmm... ummmmmm... don't have em. 

You can gladly have MANY, but that one has grown on me, so iunno bout that!


----------



## n3ophy7e

undead said:


> but that one has grown on me, so iunno bout that!



Yep, ginger kitties will do that  
Why do you have all these babies?


----------



## undead

Always have had em. Used to have baby kitties back in the day, and they grew up, then they went out and banged neighbor kitties then I had more baby kitties. It's been an ongoing process for years now. I always think I hate it, til I have a new batch of baby kitties to play with! Yay for procreation!


----------



## undead

n3o, you may have already seen these, but here's two more!


----------



## kaywholed

n3ophy7e said:


> yuk ginger kitties kill it with fire.


yeah that shit is wack


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I see what you did there  


undead, I haven't seen those other pics before!! Way cute man. I seriously want one of your kittens. How often do you cats have a litter?


----------



## Keaton

^As often as you forget a letter in one of you posts


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ahhh touché


----------



## undead

So who's ready for more kitten pictures!?!?


----------



## spork

meeeeeeeee. hahaha :D


----------



## undead

Aren't they the most precious things!?!?  

n3o... hard to really give an answer to that cause it's sporadic. Sometimes there might be two litters in a short time sometimes they might go a year before having any. There's almost always 2 to 3 generations running around though.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ALWAYS ready for more kitten photos!!  
Have you ever considered getting them neutered??


----------



## undead

Pshhhh... hell no! Then I'd never have more kittens!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Good point!! :D
Do you always find homes for them all, or do you keep them? 
Man you've never told me about your kittens before! I'm so intrigued


----------



## Noodle

That orange and white tabby is coming home with me.


----------



## lonewolf13

i like the black one. it reminds me of my midnight. when he was a baby :D


----------



## undead

n3ophy7e said:


> Good point!! :D
> Do you always find homes for them all, or do you keep them?
> Man you've never told me about your kittens before! I'm so intrigued



I guess I forgot to mention them! 

I find homes for a few of them, but for the most part, they grow up and become whore cats. The problem is... they come and go so fast that I get attached to the kittenism (kytnism? ) and when they grow up, I'm like "meh." Usually it's not too much later that I get a new batch of cuties!


----------



## euphoria

Omg kitties 




lonewolf13 said:


> i like the black one. it reminds me of my midnight. when he was a baby :D



me too


----------



## lonewolf13

some of midnight when he was smaller :D


----------



## undead

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## euphoria

yes he is a very cute kitten


----------



## undead

More kitten ones that I took today. 































...and I know I got some eyes to clean out!


----------



## spork

omigosh they keep getting cuter! squeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## undead

The one with the big ole smile is very "senior pic."


----------



## Keaton

I want this one. It wants to be friends with Opy, I can see it in its eyes.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

these pics are making my heart smile


----------



## n3ophy7e

undead said:


>



Oh good lord!!!!!!


----------



## euphoria

i love when baby kittens fight. it is seriously the cutest thing ever


----------



## undead

Oh shit... then wait til you see the video I shot. :D

EDIT: Click here, ZOMGZ!!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Everyone must click the link!! It is freakin adorable


----------



## TheFDA

My dog in a bird bath


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lol! Cute :D


----------



## euphoria

oooooh tiger kitten!!!!! soooo cute! they are so bouncy!

ok. that's it. im not waiting til i get my new place i'm getting a kitty NOW.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ff, do eeeeet!!!! And then post pics


----------



## tambourine-man

undead said:


> Oh shit... then wait til you see the video I shot. :D
> 
> EDIT: Click here, ZOMGZ!!!!



LOL

paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw...

paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw, paw.

paw, paw, paw, paw.


----------



## euphoria

oh i will. i so will.


----------



## slortaone

i looked after this little bitch over the weekend. i was dreading it but she turned out to be an awesome little puppy. my pitbull cross american staffy wanted to eat it though, so the little spoodle stayed inside. she was hyper-active but nothing compared to what i was expecting. i miss playing with the little mutt to be honest, ha. it was hard to get a good photo of her.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ That mutt! Next up: Owlie's dog is mysteriously missing...



n3ophy7e said:


> Here's another beautiful bull terrier!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This poor little dude was tied up to his owner's ute all night at an outdoor psytrance party. We never once saw the owner and the dog was tied up _all night_, and well in to the next day. Look how short the leash was! Poor dog couldn't even walk around properly. I seriously wanted to give the owner a damn good talking-to about how to be a responsible pet owner and to perhaps not bother owning a dog if you're not interested in interacting with it.
> Anyway, I spent _a lot_ of time with this beautiful dog the whole time we were at the party, playing with him and rough-housing etc etc. He was awesome and incredibly gentle, even to me, a complete stranger


Some ppl shloud be nutered fo acting like that.  Lucky for him you happened to be there! Good work. He reminds me about my friend's older doggie. He's 13 I think, can't see or hear very well, but still likes to play from time to time. Here:


----------



## Mr.Hankey

and a few shots of the younger and smaller dude.


----------



## slortaone

lol awesome pics hankey


----------



## Mr.Hankey

thx, he is some awe


----------



## Mazey




----------



## tambourine-man

^ lol... hate it when dogs dig up dinosaur bones.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence




----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Kenickie

sqeeeeeee


----------



## stardust.hero

Mine and Laikas Papillon Belle


At first she was like:





But then she was like:


----------



## Kenickie

i can't see photos  ^^^


cat cat:


----------



## lonewolf13

@ stardust hero :fail   ^^^^^

k. your kitty looks like my sister's Mr. buckles.  :D


----------



## Kenickie

shut up my cat is awesome


----------



## lonewolf13

my cat is more awesomer than your cat. he sleeps between curtains on the window sill in my comp. room


----------



## stardust.hero

lonewolf13 said:


> @ stardust hero :fail   ^^^^^
> 
> k. your kitty looks like my sister's Mr. buckles.  :D




fixed


----------



## lonewolf13

nice.............


----------



## coelophysis

Hey stardust, your dog kinda looks like my dog


----------



## lonewolf13

they are the same !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ what do you feed him with?


----------



## stardust.hero

Mazey said:


>



Cutest Yorkie evuhhh love the ears! The bone is bigger that him lololol


----------



## lonewolf13

what kind of bone is that?  looks human


----------



## stardust.hero

Belle enjoys laundry day.





a lot..


----------



## pharmakos

yoshimi just had a litter of kittens


----------



## Keaton




----------



## lonewolf13

he's gettin' bigger.


----------



## Keaton

Tell me about it. 
Bugger is eating me outta house and home.


----------



## lonewolf13

Midnight taking a nap right behind me. 

he sleeps all day then goes out all night and cries outside my window around 4 or5 in the morning to be let back in


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i didnt really thought about giving it a name really

but here it is, my momentary pet :


----------



## Keaton

Adorable


----------



## euphoria

Keaton said:


>





lonewolf13 said:


>





awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## xstayfadedx

I have two three week old abandoned kittens.  The white one is mine and the black one is my sister.  Had to take these pics on my sisters shitty phone lol.


----------



## euphoria

awwwws! they are so cute! i love how they are stickin together to protect each other. they're like a yin yang. "i got ur back man!" :D


cats are the best thing ever


----------



## n3ophy7e

stardust.hero said:


>


So pretty  




thenightwatch said:


> yoshimi just had a litter of kittens


Awwww babieeeees!!! How many are there? 




Keaton said:


>


One word: Adorable 
I love Opy  




xstayfadedx said:


>


So tiny and gorgeous!! I love that they are black and white  
Have you taken them to a vet to get them checked out? What are you feeding them?


----------



## xstayfadedx

n3ophy7e said:


> So tiny and gorgeous!! I love that they are black and white
> Have you taken them to a vet to get them checked out? What are you feeding them?


Yes, they're so tiny and we're taking them either tomorrow or tuesday.  Right now we don't have a car so we're relying on a friend to bring us.  Also we're feeding them kitten milk replacement right now.  Luckily it's very easy to feed them.



firefighter said:


> awwwws! they are so cute! i love how they are stickin together to protect each other. they're like a yin yang. "i got ur back man!" :D
> 
> 
> cats are the best thing ever



Thank you   Haha the funny thing is my sister suggested we name them Yin and Yang I don't know about that though but it's also cool since one is a girl and one is a boy.  The black one is the female and the white one is of course the male.  I love them already


----------



## lonewolf13

xstayfadedx said:


> I have two three week old abandoned kittens.  The white one is mine and the black one is my sister.  Had to take these pics on my sisters shitty phone lol.



Ebony and ivory live together in perfect harmony
Side by side on my piano keyboard, oh lord, why don't we?
We all know that people are the same where ever we go
There is good and bad in evryone,
We learn to live, we learn to give
Each other what we need to survive together alive.


----------



## lonewolf13

nosy cat is nosy 

he's right behind me on the back of the chair.


----------



## D's

roxi in the blinds again


----------



## tambourine-man

^ ahahahaha :D


----------



## euphoria

lmfao D's please tell me thats fake
bahahahahahahahha so cute


----------



## atri

fuckinglol@ds

heres our new kitty butters




so cuddly!


----------



## lonewolf13

looks like my midnight when he was a baby  


damn their ears are big when their that small.


----------



## L2R

hector





scarlett aka murderface


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Ya'll gonna throw your dogs in the dumpster when you see a baby wombat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHaaN7SUjFM&feature=related


----------

